# If you sell on Ebay read this !



## jbreddawg

If this needs moved ,mods please move it . I figured this was a good place for ebay related issues. 

If you are a seller on ebay BEWARE user id NIPSLIP . He has contacted me numerous times on amps I have had for sale ,trying to lowball me or trashing them . 
Well today ,he reported my two listings for having different amp names in the title. Whatever,no big deal, I just relisted them . 
The big deal is he continued to contact me over and over again about how he's going to enjoy them taking down my listings, and how he's a CPA with 7 years of college ,just a bunch of weird ****. I just started deleting his mails. 

I decided to check his feedback, guys go and block this buyer IMMEDIATELY! unless you want a nightmare sale. He leaves negatives constantly and tries to use feedback extortion to get partial refunds .He reported amps not working over and over again ! Just go read the feedback he has left for others and you will understand completely ! 
Just wanted to warn my fellow Ebay sellers ,this guy is a wacko !!


----------



## jbreddawg

I could care less he reported me, I just relisted them and changed the title. No big deal. Millions of people do it and I have done it for years. 

The big deal is he continued to message me and harass me . It's then that I checked his feedback and saw that he is a serial negative feedback leaver and obviously tries to scam sellers constantly. 
I have bought hundreds of amps off ebay and never once had one not work. Seems about 1 out of 3 he buys mysteriously doesn't work. 

Hey, I'm just putting out the warning, sell to him if you want. I blocked him from bidding on my stuff. 

You want proof ? Go read his feedback he leaves for others.


----------



## jbreddawg

Proof ? Can you not read and comprehend what you read ? You think I wrote all that feedback on there ? Wow, you must be his brother or something.
Go sell him an amp ,have fun.


----------



## jbreddawg

> To me, his feedback doesn't suggest that in any way. There are a LOT of people who sell things on ebay totally misrepresented and for the amount of product this guy seems to buy the feedback he leaves seems to be consistent.


I have been on ebay for 12 years and have bought THOUSANDS of items. I have left 5 negatives.

He has 452 feedbacks, he has left 62 negatives ! That's not even counting the neutrals.You want to sell to him ? Be my guest .
He's just some of the followups from sellers

ITEM WAS NOT BROKE BUYER DEMANDED 3/4 OF HIS MONEY BACK ,I GOT SCAMMED ,SCAMMER
SOLD WORKING AMP TO CUSTOMER TOOK APART AMP AND IT BECOMES MY FAULT
U Will Get $cumbags On Ebay; Here Is 1; Wants Something 4 Nothing; Shame On You
Sellers beware this guy is a serial negative feedback leaver.i was never rude!
sent good working amp. full refund was made .after he sent me back fried amp
Paypal dispute opened by buyer ruled in my favor! Buyer was a total ass clown.
this buyer is a big layer. Be carefull doing business with him.
Beware of me?No its beware of== You.==SCAMMER==-TAKE A INSTALLATION CLASS
Can't Please Everyone. Returned Payment In Full. Condition Was As Described.
item was new..but tested once to make sure work..box was worn so buyer dumbass
buyer did not send everything back stole items and wanted refund see my feedback


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> No need to get upset. Leaving negative feedback doesn't mean the person leaving the feedback is a scammer. That is what you are insinuating.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem selling to him. As I stated he leaves a hell of a lot more positives than negatives and I am not one to misrepresent items so I wouldn't think I would have anything to worry about.


Wow.. . be my guest.


----------



## its_bacon12

Thanks for the heads up jbr


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Dude, I was trying to be fair but now you are just being ignorant.
> 
> 
> The fact is you are scorned. He reported you for breaking the rules and you are trying to find fault in him by judging the feedback he has left. It seems that you sold something recently and received a negative as a seller....that was the buyer being a scammer too huh?
> 
> You have no clue what happened in any of the case where he left negatives and as I stated this guy leaves WAY MORE positives than negatives. That speaks volumes.
> 
> Also, he buys a hell of a lot more than you do so your comparison of your account which has been open for 12 years compared to this guy who has almost half the feedback you have in the matter of a year or two should prove that the ratio should be off.
> 
> You have had no selling/buying interaction with this guy so you have no right to make a claim about what he does because all you are doing is making assumptions.
> 
> 
> How would you feel if someone made ASSumptions about you and started a thread stating you just received a negative feedback for misrepresenting an item, and you are admitting to break ebays rules for listings. It is a crap shoot doing business with you because you seem to go back and forth in your dealings. You have no respect for ebays rules so buyers are taking a chance when dealing with you. That is all true and substantiated. How does it feel?


I'm an active member of this forum and know alot of people on here sell car audio items. Just trying to give them a heads up. 
Seems you are oblivious .So be it. 

I have over a decade of selling ,I dont need to justify anything to you.People can go read my feedback .

And yes, the one negative I have the kid tried to use feedback extortion to get money out of me. I refused,he left a negative.

I'm done with you as well.

To everyone else, take it or leave it. Just putting it out there, you decide.


----------



## DAT

jbreddawg said:


> I'm an active member of this forum and know alot of people on here sell car audio items. Just trying to give them a heads up.
> Seems you are oblivious .So be it.
> 
> I have over a decade of selling ,I dont need to justify anything to you.People can go read my feedback .
> 
> And yes, the one negative I have the kid tried to use feedback extortion to get money out of me. I refused,he left a negative.
> 
> I'm done with you as well.
> 
> To everyone else, take it or leave it. Just putting it out there, you decide.



Thanks!!

I trust a known members opinion before someone else, no need to leave any NEGATIVE feedback unless the seller sold you something bogus.


I bought a used pair of Focal Utopias, guy used stock pics but i got something totally different Focal speakers, worked it out with seller and still had to use EBAY services, I got my money back and he got speakers back but I still didn't leave a NEGATIVE, even thou it took 30+ days to get money back...


----------



## rexroadj

Hey love of music......just for ****s and giggles......Whats your ebay screen name ?

Thanks for the heads up JDAWG!!! I have one as well.....he is also a member here that ****ED me on a trade! I will be putting up a NICE BIG LONG thread about it
His info is....
EBAY-mayiborrowaquarter
DIY-330CK
NAME- Chris Kircheisen
DONT DO ANY BUSINESS WITH THIS AHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbreddawg

If it helps out just one person on this forum then I'm happy .

Even Ray Charles could see whats going on with that feedback record.


----------



## trojan fan

loveofmusic said:


> Dude, I was trying to be fair but now you are just being ignorant.
> 
> 
> The fact is you are scorned. He reported you for breaking the rules and you are trying to find fault in him by judging the feedback he has left. It seems that you sold something recently and received a negative as a seller....that was the buyer being a scammer too huh?
> 
> You have no clue what happened in any of the cases where he left negatives and as I stated this guy leaves WAY MORE positives than negatives. That speaks volumes.
> 
> Also, he buys a hell of a lot more than you do so your comparison of your account which has been open for 12 years compared to this guy who has almost half the feedback you have in the matter of a year or two should prove that the ratio should be off.
> 
> You have had no selling/buying interaction with this guy so you have no right to make a claim about what he does because all you are doing is making assumptions.
> 
> 
> How would you feel if someone made ASSumptions about you and started a thread stating you just received a negative feedback for misrepresenting an item, and you are admitting to breaking ebays listing policy rules. It is a crap shoot doing business with you because you seem to go back and forth in your dealings. You have no respect for ebays rules so buyers are taking a chance when dealing with you. That is all true and substantiated. How does it feel?



Go away dude, he's just trying to help fellow members with a heads-up....If you don't agree with it, too bad.... Sounds like you have some agenda here, so if you want to argue with him send a PM.....


----------



## Dirk Diggler

As someone who has been burned on ebay, I'll always listen to someone elses experience from a questionable buyer or seller. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ryan s

Huh...

"loveofmusic" lists his location as "NY." "nipslip" lists his location as "NY."

Sure, millions live in New York. What are the chances of someone stepping in to defend a totally random ebayer who left *4 negatives on July 2nd alone* with the same location? 

Too many coincidences.

I've seen enough evidence from viewing nipslip's most recent negatives he left on still-viewable items to put him on my blocked list.

Now to figure out his selling ID...


----------



## trojan fan

ryan s said:


> Huh...
> 
> "loveofmusic" lists his location as "NY." "nipslip" lists his location as "NY."
> 
> Sure, millions live in New York. What are the chances of someone stepping in to defend a totally random ebayer who left *4 negatives on July 2nd alone* with the same location?
> 
> Too many coincidences.
> 
> I've seen enough evidence from viewing nipslip's most recent negatives he left on still-viewable items to put him on my blocked list.
> 
> Now to figure out his selling ID...




Nice job Sherlock...keep up the good work


----------



## rexroadj

ryan s said:


> Huh...
> 
> "loveofmusic" lists his location as "NY." "nipslip" lists his location as "NY."
> 
> Sure, millions live in New York. What are the chances of someone stepping in to defend a totally random ebayer who left *4 negatives on July 2nd alone* with the same location?
> 
> Too many coincidences.
> 
> I've seen enough evidence from viewing nipslip's most recent negatives he left on still-viewable items to put him on my blocked list.
> 
> Now to figure out his selling ID...




Glad someone else caught on to my comment about his ebay ID


----------



## jbreddawg

Anyone in the world who would read through that trainwreck feedback and then turn around and say he would have no problem selling to him is either the same guy or is his cub


----------



## ryanr7386

jbreddawg said:


> I have been on ebay for 12 years and have bought THOUSANDS of items. I have left 5 negatives.
> 
> He has 452 feedbacks, he has left 62 negatives ! That's not even counting the neutrals.You want to sell to him ? Be my guest .
> He's just some of the followups from sellers
> 
> ITEM WAS NOT BROKE BUYER DEMANDED 3/4 OF HIS MONEY BACK ,I GOT SCAMMED ,SCAMMER
> SOLD WORKING AMP TO CUSTOMER TOOK APART AMP AND IT BECOMES MY FAULT
> U Will Get $cumbags On Ebay; Here Is 1; Wants Something 4 Nothing; Shame On You
> Sellers beware this guy is a serial negative feedback leaver.i was never rude!
> sent good working amp. full refund was made .after he sent me back fried amp
> Paypal dispute opened by buyer ruled in my favor! Buyer was a total ass clown.
> this buyer is a big layer. Be carefull doing business with him.
> Beware of me?No its beware of== You.==SCAMMER==-TAKE A INSTALLATION CLASS
> Can't Please Everyone. Returned Payment In Full. Condition Was As Described.
> item was new..but tested once to make sure work..box was worn so buyer dumbass
> buyer did not send everything back stole items and wanted refund see my feedback


I'll take sides! I'm with you jbreddawg, seems to be a trend in his feedback! I got your back!


----------



## jbreddawg

Let me explain a bit. One of the reasons I take such issue with this guy is us as sellers are basically helpless. 
I have had a few buyers in the past complain about something. I will bend over backwards to make things right . 
If you check some of the negatives he has left, he tried to blackmail the sellers . 

I have had a recent negative left on my 100% feedback rating. I sold a goped that was as close to new as you can get. The buyer received it and instantly mailed me and siad it's "totally thrashed" and he wants his money back and me to pay return shipping "38.00" 
I asked him what "totally thrashed " was and he said the tires look worn and the muffler isnt even attached. 
I replied the tires are like new "this aint my first goped sale" and the muffler ? Do you mean the little rubber hose that connects it to the frame to silance it a bit ? 
He said yes and that we can agree to disagree . The options he gave me were to give him a partial refund or a full refund and pay return shipping or he will leave me a negative.
It sold for 173.00.Shipping was 38.00 and ebay/paypal fees were 30ish. So, I'm supposed to be out 70 bucks or give him a partial refund or take a negative ? 
I told him to do what he needed to do. He left me a negative and relisted it as "good condition" 
I reported him to ebay for feedback extortion . 
Well, I still have the negative and there's not much I can do about it.

This guy FEEDS on that ! If you notice some got back fried amps , some gave partial refunds etc.. 
He is using the system to scam sellers ,period ! And he does it with car stereo equipment.
So, what better place to warn people then here


----------



## rexroadj

I avoid **** BAY like the ****ing plague! I have been on the wrong side of to many bad deals as a seller and buyer.... To me, its just not worth it anymore. Although, now with this ahole on here getting raped on a trade I have my doubts about every place


----------



## IBcivic

Thanx for the heads up!


----------



## TrickyRicky

Why does his name sound familiar to me? Isn't he a member here?


----------



## ragj1976

I've sold to him via Ebay. No Issue here.


----------



## rexroadj

loveofmusic said:


> Wrong again. The fact is the guy didn't screw you or even try to. He turned you into ebay for breaking their rules and you are crying about it.
> 
> 
> No one here cares that the guy leaves more positives than negatives and looks to buy more than most do in 12 years.
> 
> Another biased thread on this forum. This is probably the exact reason the OP came here to cry; because he knew you all would provide him a shoulder without looking at the facts rationally.
> 
> While you paranoid fellas sell your items on here losing possible profit, I will gladly sell to this guy and put more funds in my pockets.
> 
> The 400+ positives this guy left must have been a fluke, huh? Those sellers must have just gotten lucky? Even though there are threads posted on this forum daily talking about someone buying an item on ebay and it having a problem. This guy has to be a scammer because the OP says so.
> 
> My fight is not for the guy being bashed. It is for the irrational that come here daily looking for someone to gang up on with no facts to substantiate it.
> 
> I may have to contact the guy who gave the OP a recent negative (even though this isn't even who the OP is complaining about) so we can have two sides to the story. Let's see how he likes it.
> 
> 
> Remember, THE OP HAS NEVER DONE ONE LICK OF BUSINESS WITH THE GUY HE IS BASHING.


Whats your ebay name!
The percentage doesnt lie! anything less then 99% and its over $20.00 I wont even look at it! Granted there is a lot of bad out there and that goes both ways......However, that feedback SUCKS! Where there is smoke................

The better question is how can you not see that the ebay person in question is not shady????? 
Your extremely out numbered here! WE care about others on here and in this case its a GREAT warning! I will be adding you to the list as well!


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Wrong again. The fact is the guy didn't screw you or even try to. He turned you into ebay for breaking their rules and you are crying about it.
> 
> 
> No one here cares that the guy leaves more positives than negatives and looks to buy more than most do in 12 years.
> 
> Another biased thread on this forum. This is probably the exact reason the OP came here to cry; because he knew you all would provide him a shoulder without looking at the facts rationally.
> 
> While you paranoid fellas sell your items on here losing possible profit, I will gladly sell to this guy and put more funds in my pockets.
> 
> The 400+ positives this guy left must have been a fluke, huh? Those sellers must have just gotten lucky? Even though there are threads posted on this forum daily talking about someone buying an item on ebay and it having a problem. This guy has to be a scammer because the OP says so.
> 
> My fight is not for the guy being bashed. It is for the irrational that come here daily looking for someone to gang up on with no facts to substantiate it.
> 
> I may have to contact the guy who gave the OP a recent negative (even though this isn't even who the OP is complaining about) so we can have two sides to the story. Let's see how he likes it.
> 
> 
> Remember, THE OP HAS NEVER DONE ONE LICK OF BUSINESS WITH THE GUY HE IS BASHING.


You really think leaving 4 negatives to four different sellers on the same day is ok ? Your really ok with selling to someone who repeatedly leave negatives to people who had 100% feedback before he bought from them ? 
Your really ok to sell something "because you feel you would accurately describe it" to someone who has left negatives over and over again to people who did exactly what your saying you would do ? 

Come on dude, if you cant see the red flags being waved here then your as bad as he is or worse.

You can contact the guy who left me a negative, I dont really care what he has to say. I have over 900 other people who think I'm the cats ass . Law of averages my friend. 
Nipslips averages are pretty out of balance I dont care how much he buys in a month. Go look at anybody else's feedback on ebay and find me just ONE other person who has left 62 negatives. Just one !

Ganging up ? I call it helping out your fellow man. You can call it what you want.


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Remember, THE OP HAS NEVER DONE ONE LICK OF BUSINESS WITH THE GUY HE IS BASHING.


Wrong, I have had him contact me enough through ebay messages to make me run for the hills.


----------



## TrickyRicky

loveofmusic said:


> Wrong again. The fact is the guy didn't screw you or even try to. He turned you into ebay for breaking their rules and you are crying about it.
> 
> *While you paranoid fellas sell your items on here losing possible profit, I will gladly sell to this guy and put more funds in my pockets.*





rexroadj said:


> *Whats your ebay name!*
> The percentage doesnt lie! anything less then 99% and its over $20.00 I wont even look at it! Granted there is a lot of bad out there and that goes both ways......However, that feedback SUCKS! Where there is smoke................


More profit??? Selling on ebay = getting fuked. I've sold on ebay and continue to sell on ebay but those fees are just getting crazier by the day. I remember 10 years ago when you could sell anything for a few dollars, now they want a crazy 9% then comes paypal (ebay undercover) and takes another 3.5%. So an item that sells for 500 bucks you would end up paying up atleast 60 bucks to both ebay and paypal. So how is this more profit?

If I can sell it here or outside ebay, I WOULD. I dont care if I loose 50 bucks (after all those 50 bucks would of gone to ebay and I personally would rather give the savings to the buyer).

I would also like to know your ebay user name? What's to hide?


----------



## jbreddawg

I agree, thats why I always offer better deals to members here. For one, no ebay/paypal fees . For two, I would rather sell to a fellow forum member then to some random person .I have often sold things for less profit on this forum then I could have made on ebay. It's more personal here


----------



## jbreddawg

Heres a good one. Ebay removed his feedback ,must have been something nice . Make sure you read the feedback the seller left for him.

Alpine CDA-9855 In Dash Receiver & I-pod adapter | eBay


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Why? This thread isn't even about me, guy. Take your ambition to join this cult following elsewhere. There is no need to view my personal ebay account and serves no purpose. I would like to see your girlfriends tits....wanna send me a pic?
> 
> No one wants to provide a reason why this guy chooses to leave so much GREAT feedback, but want to discredit the guy over a scorned DIYMA member who is crying because he himself couldn't follow ebay policy.


Of course he leaves some positives. How else could he keep things going along ? You cant understand that either ? 

What I did,everybody does. No big deal ,not the end of the world. I changed the title and relisted it.Seems like you and "him" are the only two people on this planet that had a problem with it.
It was the followup harassing messages I got from "him" that turned it into a big deal otherwise I never even would have checked out his ebay .

My purpose here is to help out my fellow DIY members. Just like we do on every forum I am on. 
People actually stick together.You know,help each other out. Guess you wouldnt know about that since you seem to have blinders on to the glowing obvious . 

Why wont you give out your screen name ? Whats it matter ?


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> I sent this nipslip guy a link to this thread so he can defend himself or take whatever other action he feels necessary against the OP. He hasn't yet responded. I would like to see this conversation he and the OP had to see if it matches what the OP stated happened. I am sure it won't.


Figured you would,just surprised it took you this long.


----------



## jbreddawg

You want the whole conversation ? Here it is. 
p.s. you gotta read it from the bottom up 


Dear nipslip,

Wow, you really must have no life if this is what you get enjoyment from. I'm sure your mom's proud of all your accomplishments. Dont bother contacting me anymore, I will just delete it without opening it. 
p.s. I have also reported you for harassing .Have fun,i'm done ,have to get back to my real job and not dealing with internet trolls.

- jbreddawg


From: nipslip
To: jbreddawg
Subject: Re: Details about item: nipslip sent a message about Arc Audio 2150SE NIB ! Soundstream,/linear power/zapco #140579617611
Sent Date: Jul-18-11 13:10:48 PDT



Dear jbreddawg,

CPA buddy. 7 years of post secondary education and an exam that you couldn't pass if given the answers. I am looking forward to seeing your auctions come down....you are making it even sweeter for me. 

- nipslip


From: jbreddawg
To: nipslip
Subject: Re: Details about item: nipslip sent a message about Arc Audio 2150SE NIB ! Soundstream,/linear power/zapco #140579617611
Sent Date: Jul-18-11 12:50:27 PDT



Dear nipslip,

Whatever dude,go back to your mcdonalds job.

- jbreddawg


From: nipslip
To: jbreddawg
Subject: Re: Details about item: nipslip sent a message about Arc Audio 2150SE NIB ! Soundstream,/linear power/zapco #140579617611
Sent Date: Jul-18-11 12:46:45 PDT



Dear jbreddawg,

You will be creating new listings.....seriously.

- nipslip


From: jbreddawg
To: nipslip
Subject: Re: Details about item: nipslip sent a message about Arc Audio 2150SE NIB ! Soundstream,/linear power/zapco #140579617611
Sent Date: Jul-18-11 12:45:21 PDT



Dear nipslip,

Get a life,seriously.

- jbreddawg


From: nipslip
To: jbreddawg
Subject: Details about item: nipslip sent a message about Arc Audio 2150SE NIB ! Soundstream,/linear power/zapco #140579617611
Sent Date: Jul-18-11 12:42:06 PDT



Dear jbreddawg,

Keyword spamming is against ebay policy so you have been reported. Do you think I want to see a mediocre Arc amp when I search for Linear Power? Hell no!

- nipslip


----------



## ChrisB

jbreddawg said:


> I have bought hundreds of amps off ebay and never once had one not work. Seems about 1 out of 3 he buys mysteriously doesn't work.


Wow, your luck is better than mine was. When I was all nostalgic and buying old school gear off eBay, 99% of the stuff I purchased had problems from minor to completely missing parts on the circuit board. Many times the sellers had 100% positive feedback, so you can't even use that as an indicator.


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> You said it...why does it matter?


I thought you were a CPA ,do you need everything spelled out for you ?


----------



## DAT

loveofmusic said:


> You said it...why does it matter?


This is silly :laugh:

since your a n00b on the forums guys will be all over you. So just be careful .


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Looks to me like it was a conversation where you were very rude to the guy and he responded to your comments. You made it seem like the guy kept emailing you and you weren't responding.
> 
> As I stated, I figured you were lying a tad bit so others wouldn't think you were just trying to retaliate.


What should I have done ? Thank him ?


----------



## Ultimateherts

I smell a ban comming for loveofmusic


----------



## ChrisB

jbreddawg said:


> I thought you were a CPA ,do you need everything spelled out for you ?


Actually, I am a licensed Certified Public Accountant but I made my exit from public accounting in 2007. I did so because 14 years of dealing with the public burned me out.


----------



## jbreddawg

ChrisB said:


> Actually, I am a licensed Certified Public Accountant but I made my exit from public accounting in 2007. I did so because 14 years of dealing with the public burned me out.


That wasnt for you ChrisB lol, That was for loveofmusic


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Thanks, DAT. I am moving on now. I have stated my piece.
> 
> To me, the OP is the same as a scorned lover who has been cheated on. He has no proof to substantiate his claims so his points are moot. If we were looking only at percentages, the guy the OP is complaining about has better feedback than the OP....hilarious.


Ah, you do know you cant leave a negative for a buyer correct ? Or is that something else you would rather not mention because it would not jive with what you are saying ?

You still didnt show me ONE other ebayer who has left 62 negatives ? 



> He has no proof to substantiate his claims so his points are moot.


Were you a juror on the Casey Anthony case too ?


----------



## thehatedguy

Where is this nipslip from?

I know where the IP address goes for loveofmusic.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

jbreddawg said:


> If this needs moved ,mods please move it . I figured this was a good place for ebay related issues.
> 
> If you are a seller on ebay BEWARE user id NIPSLIP . He has contacted me numerous times on amps I have had for sale ,trying to lowball me or trashing them .
> Well today ,he reported my two listings for having different amp names in the title. Whatever,no big deal, I just relisted them .
> The big deal is he continued to contact me over and over again about how he's going to enjoy them taking down my listings, and how he's a CPA with 7 years of college ,just a bunch of weird ****. I just started deleting his mails.
> 
> I decided to check his feedback, guys go and block this buyer IMMEDIATELY! unless you want a nightmare sale. He leaves negatives constantly and tries to use feedback extortion to get partial refunds .He reported amps not working over and over again ! Just go read the feedback he has left for others and you will understand completely !
> Just wanted to warn my fellow Ebay sellers ,this guy is a wacko !!


I want to commend you for doing this, honestly I think this is a public service. I have been selling items on eBay casually for close to a decade, and I stumbled across one of these situations recently. I sold someone an item for $30, UPS screwed up the shipment, and the dude went psycho on me.

I didn't lose too much sleep over it, until I realized that *there's no way to leave negative feedback for buyers on eBay now.*

This is totally absurd - it basically means that any scammer with an axe to grind can screw you out of your sales on eBay. For instance, I could sell someone an item for a thousand bucks, and all they gotta do is cry to Paypal to get their crap for free.

It's particularly irksome with small ticket items. For instance, I'm not going to waste a lot of time disputing a $30 item, so scammers are much more likely to get it for free because it's just not worth the trouble to pursue the claims.

What can I say? eBay sucks.

Too bad they're a monopoly.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

loveofmusic said:


> No need to get upset. Leaving negative feedback doesn't mean the person leaving the feedback is a scammer. That is what you are insinuating.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem selling to him. As I stated he leaves a hell of a lot more positives than negatives and I am not one to misrepresent items so I wouldn't think I would have anything to worry about.


I've been selling on eBay for close to a decade, and there are tons of buyers who have figured out that they can use negative feedback to extort deals out of sellers. I've had it happen to me personally. The user "nipslip" has left negative feedback THREE times in the past month. Even without the original poster's horror story, it sounds a bit suspicious.

On top of that, eBay just sucks, and it's hell trying to make a profit on there. On a good sale you eke out a tiny profit after all the fees, and there are SO MANY SCAMMERS that it's easy to lose an entire month's profit to one jerkoff.

Kudos to the OP


----------



## Troy9

i also ran into an Ahole that tried to get partial refund. ebay has a term for these people "fishing for money back" as they told me. The only thing they adviced me to do is have the buyer ship back the item then you can refund the money. These people do it because they can. All they have to do is file with paypal that item doesn't look as described or does not work properly and ask for partial refund. paypal will automatically lock your account.


----------



## Darth SQ

Troy9 said:


> i also ran into an Ahole that tried to get partial refund. ebay has a term for these people "fishing for money back" as they told me. The only thing they adviced me to do is have the buyer ship back the item then you can refund the money. These people do it because they can. All they have to do is file with paypal that item doesn't look as described or does not work properly and ask for partial refund. paypal will automatically lock your account.


I'm going to figure out a way to not use PayPal anymore.
That will solve half of the problem.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Schizm

jbreddawg said:


> Let me explain a bit. One of the reasons I take such issue with this guy is us as sellers are basically helpless.
> I have had a few buyers in the past complain about something. I will bend over backwards to make things right .
> If you check some of the negatives he has left, he tried to blackmail the sellers .
> 
> I have had a recent negative left on my 100% feedback rating. I sold a goped that was as close to new as you can get. The buyer received it and instantly mailed me and siad it's "totally thrashed" and he wants his money back and me to pay return shipping "38.00"
> I asked him what "totally thrashed " was and he said the tires look worn and the muffler isnt even attached.
> I replied the tires are like new "this aint my first goped sale" and the muffler ? Do you mean the little rubber hose that connects it to the frame to silance it a bit ?
> He said yes and that we can agree to disagree . The options he gave me were to give him a partial refund or a full refund and pay return shipping or he will leave me a negative.
> It sold for 173.00.Shipping was 38.00 and ebay/paypal fees were 30ish. So, I'm supposed to be out 70 bucks or give him a partial refund or take a negative ?
> I told him to do what he needed to do. He left me a negative and relisted it as "good condition"
> I reported him to ebay for feedback extortion .
> Well, I still have the negative and there's not much I can do about it.
> 
> This guy FEEDS on that ! If you notice some got back fried amps , some gave partial refunds etc..
> He is using the system to scam sellers ,period ! And he does it with car stereo equipment.
> So, what better place to warn people then here


I wonder if he actually fries them or buys fried ones or ends up with them. Then he goes to eBay and buys identical items and claims the one sent to him was one he already had and that it was fried already. Gets working items for dirt cheap that way. If that theory is correct. 

How many sellers actually record serial numbers so they can be certain the item they shipped is actually the item they get back should they cave. 

Anyhow that could just be made up conspiracy theories but there are some pieces of work out there.


----------



## Schizm

loveofmusic said:


> Boy, our minds can wander and come up with all sorts of possibilities now can't they?
> 
> Remember, once again, that the OP had no dealings with this guy and no one has proven that they guy has done anything other than buy a **** load of electronics and has left about 85% positive feedback, leaving about 15% negative.
> 
> Did anyone think that maybe this guy doesn't take any ****. He buys a ton of electronics and if something is wrong and he has to spend his time and money to send something back you get a negative. That seems very plausible to me seeing as he leaves a LOT more positive than negative feedbacks.
> 
> Seeing as no one wants to be rational here and think for themselves here is another point; the guy has to spend his own money every single time he gets an item that is broken. Meaning he lent a seller money, waited for the item to arrive, tested the item, emailed the seller and complained, most likely was told to **** off, filed a paypal claim, waited thirty days, packed the item back up, and then spent his own money to send the item back. Sounds real advantageous to me. Wake up people.


You certainly have a lot more to say after having said your goodbyes!

You also seem to have guesses at a lot of facts (well one that was correct) and that makes it more likely to make guys here think you're one and the same as eBay: nipslip. 

Another odd coincidence is that when someone requested your eBay id you avoid it (I think in an attempt to show the request was ridiculous but the way you respond brings the coincidence.) You request to see the guys gfs tits. That eBay guy in question had a breast fixation as well...

You have no dog in the fight if you're not nipslip so why waste so much energy in defending the stranger. You said your piece but have now repeated it multiple times. You stated that nobody here would care but as I see it you and one other person may still do business with nipslip (assuming the guy who's done previous business with him still will) but the overwhelming response has shown your statement to be wrong. I'm not saying defending the guy is wrong by the last statement. Just will restate my question of why do you so vehemently defend a stranger repeatedly?


----------



## Patrick Bateman

loveofmusic said:


> So untrue which you would know if you actually read and understood the ebay/paypal user agreements that you agree to.
> 
> No one gets anything for free. If you complain about an item and have to file a claim, you have to send the item back to the seller before you get a refund. Essentially, you are costing yourself money because you have to pay to ship the item back.


It's incredibly easy to get things for free on eBay:

step 1: buy item
step 2: receive item
step 3: go whine to paypal
step 4: wait for paypal to reverse charges
step 5: enjoy your free crap

A lot of sellers on eBay are like me, dudes that have day jobs and don't have the time/motivation to battle a seller over a sale. Back when I was in my twenties and I worked in retail we would simply ASSUME that a percentage of our gear was going to get ripped off. It was baked into our accounting.

eBay and Paypal are a scammer's paradise because you can't leave negative feedback for sellers.

There's literally NO penalty against scamming sellers out of equipment. Hell, a clever thief could make a decent living by simply buying gear off of eBay, scamming sellers, and then turning the gear around at pawn shops, Craigslist and pawn shops.

There are THOUSANDS of people selling on eBay, so the opportunities for unsavory scammers are literally endless


----------



## rexroadj

loveofmusic said:


> This is the type of false information spread by the under educated that makes people afraid to shop on ebay.
> 
> Paypal does NOT refund your money and let you keep items for free because you whine. You have to file a claim, and then if they rule in your favor, send the item back with tracking. Once they can verify the tracking shows the item has been returned, you get your refund.
> 
> Boy, you are lost.


Ok, I really really tried to stay away because jackoffs like you tend to get me into trouble.....HOWEVER!

You are really going to come in here (just joining.......wonder if you were trolling jbrewdawg all the way from ebay?) and call someone like Patrick (as well as others) under educated???????? Are you ****ing tapped? If he is uneducated then the rest of the world just dropped a LARGE peg in the knowledge dpt.
Lets go over the facts here......

Someone posts a thread about someone to keep there eye out for via ebay to avoid potential issues (99.9% of people on here consider this a nice gesture)

You come out of no where and get all bent out of shape about it when he has legit points? Even if he had never spoken to nipslip (aka-YOU) it doesnt matter. He noticed someone specifically in the car audio arena of ebay potentially doing shady **** and brought it to our attention. Sadly people still do a lot of business with them

**SENTENCE MODERATED** 

Do yourself a favor and quite while your MILES behind. The only thing that is going to happen to you here if you continue is figure out a way to get banned! You are of ZERO service to this community!


----------



## c_nitty

jbreddawg said:


> Let me explain a bit. One of the reasons I take such issue with this guy is us as sellers are basically helpless.
> I have had a few buyers in the past complain about something. I will bend over backwards to make things right .
> If you check some of the negatives he has left, he tried to blackmail the sellers .
> 
> I have had a recent negative left on my 100% feedback rating. I sold a goped that was as close to new as you can get. The buyer received it and instantly mailed me and siad it's "totally thrashed" and he wants his money back and me to pay return shipping "38.00"
> I asked him what "totally thrashed " was and he said the tires look worn and the muffler isnt even attached.
> I replied the tires are like new "this aint my first goped sale" and the muffler ? Do you mean the little rubber hose that connects it to the frame to silance it a bit ?
> He said yes and that we can agree to disagree . The options he gave me were to give him a partial refund or a full refund and pay return shipping or he will leave me a negative.
> It sold for 173.00.Shipping was 38.00 and ebay/paypal fees were 30ish. So, I'm supposed to be out 70 bucks or give him a partial refund or take a negative ?
> I told him to do what he needed to do. He left me a negative and relisted it as "good condition"
> I reported him to ebay for feedback extortion .
> Well, I still have the negative and there's not much I can do about it.
> 
> This guy FEEDS on that ! If you notice some got back fried amps , some gave partial refunds etc..
> He is using the system to scam sellers ,period ! And he does it with car stereo equipment.
> So, what better place to warn people then here


Thanks man. I have had bad luck on ebay lately I hate to use it but on ebay stuff seamed to sell faster.


----------



## rugdnit

Thanx to the OP. NIPSLIP / LOVEOFMUSIC is on my douche list.


----------



## jbreddawg

Love of music sure seems to know ALOT about the ebay/paypal return policy's

Scamming people on ebay would be easy for anyone with no morals. 

Pick someone with 100%feedback "98% of the people he left negatives for had 100% before they ran into him"
Buy an amp described in good condition . Receive amp and complain it's in terrible condition and wants a partial refund of he will leave them a negative feedback. 
Some people think it's easier to pay the bribe money and move on with life. 
He has asked for 3/4 back !! He keeps amp and money back .
Sometimes I think he has a blown amp,finds the exact one on ebay ,buys it ,complains and sends back the blown one. 
There was another feedback from a guy with over 3000 positives that he bought stuff from ,stole items and sent the rest back for a refund. 

So, there's tons of easy ways for this guy to make a profit scamming people .
Only the blind would think leaving 62 negatives is a great buyer !

ANYONE in their right mind whos not of questionable morals themselves would not have an issue with this thread. They would want to warn their fellow stereo enthusiasts . And thinking there's nothing wrong with that guys feedback ? Only a moron would think that someone that leaves that many negatives is an "ok" guy.

After loveofmusics comments about the Casey Anthony trial , I suddenly realized what is going on here. 

This guy is just a troll. Going against everything people on here are saying. Going against all common sense.
Saying things just to get us all riled up .
People like him and Nipslip "probably the same person" Dont think like normal people and get a rush out of stealing,scamming,and arguing with people .


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> So untrue which you would know if you actually read and understood the ebay/paypal user agreements that you agree to.
> 
> No one gets anything for free. If you complain about an item and have to file a claim, you have to send the item back to the seller before you get a refund. Essentially, you are costing yourself money because you have to pay to ship the item back.
> 
> Another reason why I think this UNSUBSTANTIATED claim by the OP is ridiculous.


Seriously ? 
Lets just use the goped I sold as an example. Buyer demands a partial refund or to return it for a full refund with me paying the return shipping or he will leave a negative. 
Now, my options as a seller are let him return it "on my dime" And I refund him in full. He is out ZERO money . I on the other hand am out 70 dollars for return shipping,ebay fees and paypal fees. 
Or, I can give him a partial refund of say 50 bucks. He is happy and I end up in a better position then had I took it back. 
Some sellers just accept the loss,pay the extortion and move on.

Sometimes he wins,sometimes he doesn't but he NEVER loses . Scams dont work 100% of the time but if they work even a fraction of the time then the scammers win. Period ! 
With feedback like that ? Why even bother taking the chance ?


----------



## ryan s

loveofmusic said:


> Remember, THE OP HAS NEVER DONE ONE LICK OF BUSINESS WITH THE GUY HE IS BASHING.


You know how I can tell you're definitely nipslip?

HE ALWAYS LEAVES NEGATIVES IN ALL CAPS :laugh:

Imagine that, the last sentence in your diatribe was all caps...



thehatedguy said:


> Where is this nipslip from?
> 
> I know where the IP address goes for loveofmusic.


He's gotta wait to go to the library to register another account so his IPs won't line up :laugh:



Schizm said:


> How many sellers actually record serial numbers so they can be certain the item they shipped is actually the item they get back should they cave.


The ****ty part is even if you do that, the whackjobs will bust up your amp before sending it back if ebay rules against them...but I still record serials on *everything *(if they have it). 



loveofmusic said:


> No one gets anything for free. If you complain about an item and have to file a claim, you have to send the item back to the seller before you get a refund. Essentially, you are costing yourself money because you have to pay to ship the item back.


False!

I've gotten a refund before even creating a shipping label. I could have kept the piece of junk since Paypal refunded the money then closed the case instantly. 

And if you knew anything about Paypal's new "Buyer Protection," you'd know that Paypal refunds you the entire amount including shipping (if you request a full refund) *plus *they send you a prepaid shipping label. But in this case, you get a refund once the box is delivered. As a buyer, you're out $0.


----------



## thehatedguy

Anyone tell me where nipslip is at in NY?


----------



## jbreddawg

thehatedguy said:


> Anyone tell me where nipslip is at in NY?


Im sure someone will figure that out pretty soon. They always do. 

I am a member on both a VW forum and several reptile forums. I have seen first hand scammers get ousted and ARRESTED when the communities stick together. 
Scammers like to hide in the shadows but once they're ousted they're none to happy. They either end up getting arrested or move on to greener fields. 

I have witnessed this happen numerous times already. That is why all those red flags went up so quickly.


----------



## DAT

hmmm I have a friend at EBAY, maybe if we could figure out his name I could find out if they have a member with that address.

Worth a Shot... also IP info would be sweet, but not posted here .....


----------



## Patriot_tech

Maybe its just me, but loveofmusic attitude reminds me of speakers4weapons too....


----------



## Freedom First

loveofmusic said:


> Hilarious. It's always the same thing with the cult on this forum.
> 
> "Maybe if we find out who this guy is we can......ahhhhh......ahhhh.....nevermind. We can't do anything."



Hmmm... been here for a total of 35 posts, and already knows about "cults on this forum".

I smell a rat.


----------



## rexroadj

loveofmusic said:


> Hilarious. It's always the same thing with the cult on this forum.
> 
> "Maybe if we find out who this guy is we can......ahhhhh......ahhhh.....nevermind. We can't do anything."


Simple!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GET THE **** OUT OF THIS CULT FORUM YOU USELESS BAG OF TURD!!!!!!!!! One person is looking out for many! YOU on the other hand dont care who gets ****ed! 
Hence, 
You on here = useless!


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> You are lost or can't read. If anyone sends you an email asking you to provide something or they will leave you negative feedback will get suspended. But if someone a little slow such as yourself who can not grasp this concept does not turn in the offender, ebay doesn't know to do anything.
> 
> You simply cannot follow the rules or take advantage of the rules so how do you expect them to work in your favor?
> 
> If the person who left you negative feedback recently truly tried to extort you with the threat of negative feedback, you should have turned him in and he would have been suspended. No negative for you. Maybe you should learn how to use the rules to your advantage instead of doing things such as this; making up assumptions to try and discredit a user who turned you in for breaking the rules, and complaining about how bad the user experience is on ebay while you can't even comprehend a simple user agreement.
> 
> 
> Back to the facts. The OP is crying because he was turned in for breaking the rules (his own admission). Now is is making up stories and making people paranoid to sell to the person who turned him in. Cry, cry some more.


Shows how much you know. Ebay is huge, thats one of the reasons people like Nipslip can get away with the things they are doing for so long. 

Heres what I was told after lengthy conversations with the buyer


> So we will have to agree to disagree... I will send it back to you at your cost and you can sell to another buyer or you will receive poor feedback period.


I told him to do what he needed to do as I'm not giving in to his threats. 

Heres the response from ebay AFTER I reported him



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your report of Feedback extortion.
> 
> We take these reports seriously. If we find evidence of Feedback
> extortion, we may remove the Feedback that this member left for you or
> take other action.
> 
> Although we can't disclose the results of a particular investigation,
> your Seller Dashboard will display a summary of the action we've taken
> on your behalf. In the report, you'll see the number of times we've
> removed Feedback from your account. Keep in mind that it may take
> several days for Feedback removal to be reflected in your Seller
> Dashboard.


So far nothing . 

Glad to see you think you know so much though.

I do admire the attempt over and over again to turn this onto me and take the attention away from you/nipslip.Yea, wow, I'm such a rebel ! Such a rule breaker ! I added extra words to my description . Bad bad me. 

People on this forum are not stupid. They read you like a book,a bad book.Only the stupid would think otherwise .


----------



## Ale555

loveofmusic said:


> YOU...simply always act the same. Resort to name calling and not the facts.


You are on that forum for 9 days and talk about "always"?


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Do you want to know the difference? Probably not as you will just ignore tha facts as everyone else has.
> 
> "listing names with auction=misdemeanor" - proven to be committed by the OP and reprimanded by ebay
> 
> "scamming for discounts by extortion on feedback=felony" - conspiracy theory with no proven facts for what the OP is claiming. Even worse, there has been 1 user who stated he sold something to nipslip with no issues. Also, ChrisB stated he has had even worse luck than nipslip with receiving broekn items.
> 
> Now come back with a retort that changes the subject, calls me names, or something of that sort. I am ready.


Wow, you really are about as dumb as a box of rocks aren't you ? 
Who are you trying to convince ? You think this WHOLE forum cant see right through you ? 
I can read feedback with the best of them. You can call it assuming if you like. Ask some of those 62 people he left negatives their side ? I guess nipslip should be rewarded for discovering 62 scammers on ebay !

I dont know why were even arguing with you but thank you. Now the thread is 4 pages long and is getting more and more attention. 
That many more people going to ebay and looking at his feedback .
Oh, and thanks also for the publicity . I'm sure some have checked out my feedback as well . I'm proud of mine,how about you ? Oh thats right, your still scared to give your ebay ID ..


----------



## ryan s

Patriot_tech said:


> Maybe its just me, but loveofmusic attitude reminds me of speakers4weapons too....


S4W/The Big Beat couldn't spell or punctuate to save his life :laugh: Oh, and no use of "butt plug" yet :laugh:



loveofmusic said:


> Hilarious. It's always the same thing with the cult on this forum.
> 
> "Maybe if we find out who this guy is we can......ahhhhh......ahhhh.....nevermind. We can't do anything."


With all the SEO going on for this website, searching a user name will always show a hit on this forum on the first page. Searching "nipslip's" former ebay user ID, there are a couple hits showing he was doing the same thing as now.

What's more curious is the utter avoidance of declaring that you're not in fact "nipslip"...not in the least. You'd rather say we're "*ass*uming" things about an ebay seller, but when we say you and he MUST be one in the same, silence.



Ale555 said:


> You are on that forum for 9 days and talk about "always"?


Yeah, I'm thinking this is simply a fresh identity for some other person of ill repute who's been banned before.


----------



## ChrisB

ryan s said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking this is simply a fresh identity for some other person of ill repute who's been banned before.


Jimmy2345 perhaps?:laugh:


----------



## rexroadj

ChrisB said:


> Jimmy2345 perhaps?:laugh:


DING DING DING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nipslip.....seriously...why are you still here? What are you giving to this forum? Its been made VERY clear by all on here that we appreciate the OP's warning of the ******* nipslip (YOU). Just come out (closet) and admit that your the douche NipSlip and get it over with. At least make an attempt to be a man while hiding behind your keyboard and trolling! Why would you even bother coming here to waste our time and yours? Where is any of this going? We all know that the OP has valid points about a shady loser on ebay (yup....still you!) we are glad that he brought it up....kinda glad you showed up to confirm his thoughts for the sake of all of us... Seriously though....your time is up here. Go start your "I'm an ebay scammer ass" forum and get out this one!


----------



## ryan s

If he moved from CA to NY, I'd say that's a good guess :laugh:

I know Jimmay had 1-3 iTrader ratings (but that's gone from his profile)...and people here have dealt with nipslip...

12 more posts and we might be seeing some Classifieds threads from loveofmusic.


----------



## ChrisB

ryan s said:


> If he moved from CA to NY, I'd say that's a good guess :laugh:
> 
> I know Jimmay had 1-3 iTrader ratings (but that's gone from his profile)...and people here have dealt with nipslip...
> 
> 12 more posts and we might be seeing some Classifieds threads from loveofmusic.


He's always lived on the east coast and lied about his location. Every one of his prior troll accounts had a different location too.


----------



## rexroadj

I wonder how many bumps he will get for his classifieds ad 
My guess is he would be long gone before he had the chance to sell


----------



## rexroadj

Ale555 said:


> You are on that forum for 9 days and talk about "always"?


Well in all fairness......He is right
I just get so F'ing pissed that Aholes like this flood this place and they get a red f'ing carpet laid out for them to do so? 

Yes, I go off the deep end.... You know why (niplick?) BECAUSE I SAY WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS THINKING! Everyone thinks your a ****ing dipshit and serves ZERO purpose here!


----------



## ryan s

ChrisB said:


> He's always lived on the east coast and lied about his location. Every one of his prior troll accounts had a different location too.


Who remembers which member(s) he dealt with here? I swear he had a 1 iTrader and Jimbo was the buyer...I hope I'm not going crazy.

That would also explain the lack of defense and dodging the true issues at hand :laugh:



rexroadj said:


> Well in all fairness......He is right
> I just get so F'ing pissed that Aholes like this flood this place and they get a red f'ing carpet laid out for them to do so?
> 
> Yes, I go off the deep end.... You know why (niplick?) BECAUSE I SAY WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS THINKING! Everyone thinks your a ****ing dipshit and serves ZERO purpose here!


Well, we think a lot of things we can't say but some of us can (and have to) filter them before they come out :surprised:  :laugh:


----------



## jbreddawg

Bingo !!!! We have a winner !!!! 
Nipslip bought here Soundstream Reference 200 S | eBay

And resold here !SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 200s SQ AMPLIFIER ~ OLD SCHOOL | eBay

Some more info will be posted up here soon by another member ! It's all coming together now. Buys and scams under one ID and sells under two other ID's .
More to come


----------



## ryan s

HUGE props to the "other" member...I didn't want to spill the beans for him, but this is going to get good.

In the mean time, have another.

Negative left Alpine CDA-9831 CD/MP3 In Dash Receiver | eBay

Lookit that! ALPINE CDA-9831 ~ CD PLAYER MP3 WMA RADIO SIRIUS XM | eBay


----------



## daudioman

I Know who "loveofmusic" is...

He sells under:

tis10300: his better quality stuff
bobby_light: usually parts and cheaper brands

and buys under (maybe other names too but not known...yet):
nipslip


Chris Xxxxx
XX Hxxxxxx Sxxxxx
Xxxxxxxxx, NY 14701
United States

If you follow the history of stuff he buys under nipslip it usually ends up for sale about 20-45 days after buying (harder to track in completed listings)

To casual ebayers this may not look like proof but if you do some investigation on feedback as allowed where feedback is not blocked or made "private" you would be able to see that I do indeed have "proof". I am very confident this is him.

And yes I have done business with him before...

In an effort for full disclosure I buy (under 12voltcollector and scotty4875) and sell on eBay under daudioman and on DIYMA until recently with my low post count LOL!!!!. Personally I buy and sell with different ID as it makes it easier to keep track of my business/correspondence and personal transactions. But if you are doing it to flame and trash other members ebayers an inordinate amount while scamming the system for an advantage, then that is not good. As I have said before on this forum I do, have and will continue to buy and sell on eBay as its fun and there are deals to be made, but I pride myself in do it in an ethical way so all parties are happy with the transaction.

And my feedback and iTrader record along with other forum members speaks for itself. 

Members are welcome to check out my feedback in all my accounts as it's pretty good considering my almost 13+ year history on eBay and I have a pretty strong iTrader rating here too! I think my longevity on eBay along with time means more than the sheer number of transactions. 

'loveofmusic" (or should I say "loveof$$$") would you like to verify any of this info or better yet prove me wrong? I would be humble enough to accept your correction.

Dale Xxxxxx
xxxx Oxxxxxx Axxxxx
Xxxxxxxxxx, Alabama 35811
United States


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> I am sure I can take the OP's ebay account and find another account selling something the OP has purchased on ebay too. Wanna bet?


I'll take that bet ,how much do you have ? I have had one screen name and one screen name only since I began on ebay in 1999. I have bought and sold though one ebay account ,period.

Buying under one name and selling under another certainly isnt a crime or even a problem. 
But when you use one name to scam people then wow,there seems to be a problem now doesnt there.


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Proof of a scam is all I am asking for. Nothing else. Leaving 85% positive feedback certainly isn't proof of anything especially when all the guy seems to buy is used electronics which can have 1,000's of various issues.
> 
> You also don't get the point. You guys are taking one account and finding another guy on ebay selling something nipslip has purchased. I could do the same thing for any one of you.


Uh dude, nobody has to show you **** .

And no, you cant find something I purchased selling under another account.


----------



## ryan s

loveofmusic said:


> That's funny. Seeing as if your scroll through the first 4 pages of nipslips feedback he has purchased the same model number (CDA-9831) 4-5 times so to say he is scamming is another assumption. How do you know the guy who is selling is even nipslip, let alone a scam? I don't get it. It's funny that you guys just think things up.
> 
> I am sure I can take the OP's ebay account and find another account selling something the OP has purchased on ebay too. Wanna bet?


orly?

Let's take it to the level you, nipslip/tis10300/bobby_light are at. 

If you can find a car audio product JB bought/is selling, that another account sold/bought, and both accounts are *in the same state*, with the item being sold/bought then* offered for sale within 4 weeks* of it leaving/entering JB's hands...well, your wallet will be getting a little lighter, I bet


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> As I stated before smart guy.....even if you all bought into this theory, there is no scam.
> 
> There is a bunch of hatred because someone made a dollar that you didn't. Nothing else.


Your going to come up with an excuse,or reason for each and everything that is posted on here. 
Doesnt really matter at this point,the cats outta the bag. 
Do you think your just so super smart ? And everyone else on here is super dumb ? You are so smart you see everything clearly while all the rest of the forum has it wrong ? 

Even if by chance "slim chance" you are not him,it makes no difference. You give counter points exactly like a scammer would so you are making a great fill in .

Bottom line,people on this forum and other car forums and even google will be able to see whats going on.
You can try to explain away each and every negative he has left. Makes no difference . People are'nt as dumb as you hope they are.

Go ahead now,tell me one more time about how I put the wrong descriptions in my listing titles.


----------



## ryan s

loveofmusic said:


> As I stated before smart guy.....even if you all bought into this theory, there is no scam.
> 
> There is a bunch of hatred because someone made a dollar that you didn't. Nothing else.


My hobbies pay for themselves, so try again...


----------



## TrickyRicky

You guys wanna know who tis10300 really is? I ran into him (well through emails, lol) and he was a real dick. Plus this is the guy davidsw was refering to on his thread. He buys stuff with different names (nipslip is one of them) leaves negatives for the items bought then sells them for 4x what he paid. 

Which I dont have a problem with, but people like him keep prices up and good deals at a very minimum (because as soon as he sees them he jumps all over them). This guy is making atleast a hundred on profit every week on stuff he buys real cheap then sells real high.

Anyways remember I said if you guys wanted to know who he is, he has an account at CA-F and hes pretty friendly there, lol.

Member Title:Regular
MemberAge:31 years old
Birthdayecember 4, 1979

I dont want any problems so I'll keep his user name under the table. Holy **** we share the same b-day (not year though, lol)


----------



## Darth SQ

loveofmusic said:


> As I stated before smart guy.....even if you all bought into this theory, there is no scam.
> 
> There is a bunch of hatred because someone made a dollar that you didn't. Nothing else.


_Thou protesteth too much me thinks._ Shakespeare

What a tool.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Salami

jbreddawg said:


> If you are a seller on ebay BEWARE user id NIPSLIP . He has contacted me numerous times on amps I have had for sale ,trying to lowball me or trashing them .



Thanks for the heads up!! 

Got to wonder what kind of dumbass he has to be to have 21 deals go bad in the last 8 months. Is he just bidding on stuff at random hoping to score?


----------



## SoulFly

you know guys. some or a couple of you, whichever, sure is putting in an awful lot of work to i guess prove or disprove a scammer.
Well for one, not all scammers scam all the time. Some do it on opportunity. or they could just be a super picky person not getting 100% of what they expect or nitpicking on what info lacked ....but bumpy rides on the UPS train are common, could be the amp couldnt take the abuses or could have been packaged better. I think everyone here knows how to take such warnings...its simply a cautionary attention, treat it as such.

either way, it doesnt matter, i'd rather be safe than sorry. Be it a picky ebayer or scammer..whatever, their all the same to me in that i don't want to sell to people like that regardless of how mint or not my stuff is, and the guy is obviously something thats for sure.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Originally Posted by Ozne99
BTW, the only people who care about car audio are rappers, wangstas, and parking lot pimps. 

Those are the same guys running fleamarket brands on their cars thinking they got the best of the best equipment just because they got ripped off by the arabian guy at the flea market (no offense to any arabs here, sorry).


----------



## daudioman

Well for the record loveofmusic just messaged me saying:

"Your information was just sent to the accounts you are trying to defame. I will let the owners of those accounts take action against you." 

I responded..."OK"...

(maybe I'll get a _cease and desist_ letter to!) and I'm sure notifying those accounts wont take long for "him" to notify "them".....LOL!!!

loveofmusic show me where I made my error and while your at it tell us what your eBay ID is? I guarantee you wont...he's too busy saying we are wrong. If he had answered that simple question in the beginning of this thread none of this would be happening. 

And unfortunately even with me outing him there are plenty of opportunities for him to make a buck, since that is what he is most concerned about from his answers. But realistically, its the internet/ebay and unfortunately DIYMA is a very small part of the internet, therefore he will continue to do this because everyone in his equation is making money

ebay + paypal + loveofmusic x borderline unethical behavior = $$$$

And for the record, I know you have to keep up this charade when you post in the thread but you dont have to do it when you message me. I do not think you are being forthright in you intentions on this forum so I spoke up. 

Just like most of your emails, you tend to think that you are the smartest person you have ever met but maybe you should get out more. Its not hard to trace all the buying and selling coincidences and figure out what you're doing.


----------



## rexroadj

daudioman said:


> I do not think you are being forthright in you intentions on this forum so I spoke up.


I for one appreciate it:2thumbsup:


----------



## jbreddawg

Funny he said awhile back that he sent this thread to nipslip. Why havnt we heard from him yet ? 

This thread probably wont make a huge difference on ebay but if it helps out my fellow DIY's then I'm happy. Thats all I wanted from the start.

Had loveofdouches not made such a big deal, this thread probably would have just went a couple of posts long and got buried.


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Look where this thread went from all of your great imaginations. Now we are taking about some other seller who buys stuff and sells on ebay to make a profit. Who knew that was a crime?
> 
> And not one person has came forward with proof of nipslip doing anything wrong.


And you still havnt given your ebay id now have you ?


----------



## TrickyRicky

loveofmusic- "And not one person has came forward with proof of nipslip doing anything wrong."

Plenty have shown prove how he buys cheap (no problem there) and leaves negatives (big problem when he is lying) then turns the same item that was defective (atleast what he claims) and sells it for a high price (no problem there also, but how can he leave a negative for one item he buys then sells it for more as working or perfect?)

Also you must be that guy since you dont want to give out your ebay name. Wait you might not be him (I will give you the benefit of the doubt) but you must be running the same show and your scare your feedback shows it and scared we will spot it right away. Its sorry how most ebayers buying from nipslip dont relize the show his running, only because he has plenty of usernames.


----------



## SoulFly

loveofmusic said:


> Look where this thread went from all of your great imaginations. Now we are taking about some other seller who buys stuff and sells on ebay to make a profit. Who knew that was a crime?
> 
> And not one person has came forward with proof of nipslip doing anything wrong.


just curious, but why do you care. buy something from him then. a warning is just a caution awareness, it is not nor ever has been used as a proof of anything

You know when you see those signs that say "warning: Hazardous area"
does not guarantee you'll be harmed. its just saying its potential or a likelyhood to raise your awareness.

that's all the OP did, raise awareness of potential. He had a bad experience, others obviously have too, but like most all other warnings, theres no gurantees of bad experiences. again as obvious....but to someone like me who doesnt like to deal with BS, i'd much rather sell to someone who's not this guy if i can help it.


----------



## jbreddawg

loveofmusic said:


> Did you even read the thread? The OP has never even done business with the guy he is complaining about. The guy turned in the OP for violating ebay policy so the OP got on here and started a big rant to cry about it.


Actually I looked into his feedback after he reported me .I then saw the huge feedback redflags. 
I never hid what I did and still dont . It seemed to only bother YOU and Nipslip imagine that.

If you read my original post it was mearly a warning to those on this forum to check out his feedback and watch out. 
It was only after YOU jumped in that this thread turned into a 5 page rant lol Thanks !
Your the only one who wants proof . You want proof ? Go buy from him and get scammed. 
For the rest of us, the feedback speaks volumes .Your just to deaf to hear it.


----------



## ryan s

SoulFly said:


> you know guys. some or a couple of you, whichever, sure is putting in an awful lot of work to i guess prove or disprove a scammer.
> Well for one, not all scammers scam all the time. Some do it on opportunity. or they could just be a super picky person not getting 100% of what they expect or nitpicking on what info lacked ....but bumpy rides on the UPS train are common, could be the amp couldnt take the abuses or could have been packaged better. I think everyone here knows how to take such warnings...its simply a cautionary attention, treat it as such.
> 
> either way, it doesnt matter, i'd rather be safe than sorry. Be it a picky ebayer or scammer..whatever, their all the same to me in that i don't want to sell to people like that regardless of how mint or not my stuff is, and the guy is obviously something thats for sure.


Well, I think of it this way...if someone doesn't take the time to unearth dishonest people, who will? I don't disagree with you in principle (UPS has broken plenty of my stuff, and negligent packaging likewise), but a lot of the negs were left for auctions explicitly listed as "untested" or "as-is." While it's unacceptable for a seller to list a piece of **** as "as-is," and now that "no returns" is just words on the ebay page, it still seems that he's going after the non-thoroughly tested items and weighing who he can do a chargeback on and/or leave a negative.



loveofmusic said:


> Once again....no proof nipslip is lying or that the negative feedback left wasn't deserved.
> 
> Truthfully, after thinking about it; with all you paranoid cult following ass kissers selling here on this forum because you are too paranoid to learn the rules on ebay as to how to protect yourself, there is a huge chance this guy would never be bidding on your auctions as it is.


:laugh:

Once again, what's your ebay ID?


----------



## Darth SQ

loveofmusic said:


> Look where this thread went from all of your great imaginations. Now we are taking about some other seller who buys stuff and sells on ebay to make a profit. Who knew that was a crime?
> 
> And not one person has came forward with proof of nipslip doing anything wrong.


Hey lovestotouchhimself......go do so.

Troll.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jbreddawg

ryan s said:


> Well, I think of it this way...if someone doesn't take the time to unearth dishonest people, who will? I don't disagree with you in principle (UPS has broken plenty of my stuff, and negligent packaging likewise), but a lot of the negs were left for auctions explicitly listed as "untested" or "as-is." While it's unacceptable for a seller to list a piece of **** as "as-is," and now that "no returns" is just words on the ebay page, it still seems that he's going after the non-thoroughly tested items and weighing who he can do a chargeback on and/or leave a negative.
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Once again, what's your ebay ID?


Well said. 
If you do a little research and look at the negatives he has left and the sellers feedbacks and the items you will definitely see some patterns there . Well,everyone else but loveofdouches will see it.


----------



## jbreddawg

cajunner said:


> why does this even begin to be a sticking point with you?
> 
> the OP is not on notice for violating anything, he readily admits to how it was he was reported to ebay and had to relist.
> 
> many people do the same every day, it's not a crime to try and bring attention to your auctions, it's just a violation of ebay procedures. There's no ethical boundaries being crossed, nobody's looking at you like you're a scammer if you are gilding the keyword catcher with a little gold dust.
> 
> you continue for several posts now, claiming that because the OP didn't buy/sell, that he has no ground to stand on and accuse the Nippy slippy, of wrongdoing.
> 
> and that's wrongheaded logic, plain and simple.
> 
> OP was acting like neighborhood watch, he didn't have to be the one burglarized to give a description after watching how Nippy slippy gets through the windows!
> 
> Now, you are suspect for having made the repeated attempt to address a non-issue, while evading the real issues here.
> 
> so, ebay name or go home and count your profits off of the sheep, but stay out of these pastures.
> 
> RED DAAAAAWG is on the hunt...
> 
> whoop, whooop
> 
> /


Thanks lol
I just have morals . I like to think most people in this world do but unfortunately there will always be the asshats like were dealing with. 
For him to even suggest that nipslip is doing nothing wrong shows where his are. 

Me and a buddy went to lunch a couple weeks ago and there was a lady pulling off the side of the road with a flat tire . We walked over and changed it for her .She tried to buy us lunch but we refused and went on with our day. 
I like to think there are other good people in this world who do the right things and also take issue when they see wrong doing. 
Real people still want to help out their fellow man instead of stealing his wallet when he trips .
Thankfully this forum is full of topnotch members !


----------



## ChrisB

loveofmusic said:


> Also, ChrisB stated he has had even worse luck than nipslip with receiving broekn items.


Yep. I learned to ask for circuit board photos prior to bidding or doing a buy it now because I was burned so many times in the beginning of my nostalgia phase.

This Punch 150 was probably the worst of them:


----------



## imdabest

My friend in DC was ripped of by nipslip a while back lets just say the guy who handled his paypal case knew what was going on so it didn't work. Just some advice to anyone who has been scammed by him collect evidence of dispute then resold item send it to your and his local DA and police department also report him on ebay if we all report him he will get banned plus an easy ban is his username nipslip also alert paypal he maybe using multiple account trust me paypal don't play when they have money they can lose. Also ive started to send messages to seller he has scammed to check out the site and i sent them links to there resold items 3 are filing reports as we speak but i all comes down if everyone does something or report him ebay will keep banning his account ive seen i happen with bootleg seller there accounts get banned a week later its not to easy to fake info,bank accounts, and ssn it will always come back to him in time.


----------



## Darth SQ

jbreddawg said:


> Thanks lol
> I just have morals . I like to think most people in this world do but unfortunately there will always be the asshats like were dealing with.
> For him to even suggest that nipslip is doing nothing wrong shows where his are.
> 
> Me and a buddy went to lunch a couple weeks ago and there was a lady pulling off the side of the road with a flat tire . We walked over and changed it for her .She tried to buy us lunch but we refused and went on with our day.
> I like to think there are other good people in this world who do the right things and also take issue when they see wrong doing.
> Real people still want to help out their fellow man instead of stealing his wallet when he trips .
> Thankfully this forum is full of topnotch members !


I do the same thing.
All I hope for is that someone will do it someday for my wife or daughters when I'm not there.
Good job.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

loveofmusic said:


> Truthfully, I could get 20 people to create a new account and say nipslip is the greatest buyer in the world.


Wow.....it's amazing the level your willing to take this.
It's clear that you obviously have a dog in the hunt.
Either you're nipslip (still no ebay ID after 30 posts), or your his little prison *****.
How sore is your ass to continue on like this?

It's time for you to apologize to everyone that's posted on this thread that you've pissed off before you go too far.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rugdnit

ChrisB said:


> Yep. I learned to ask for circuit board photos prior to bidding or doing a buy it now because I was burned so many times in the beginning of my nostalgia phase.
> 
> This Punch 150 was probably the worst of them:


WHAT ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT? THAT IS A TEXTBOOK FUSABLE LINK.

‪Fletch - "It's all ball bearings!!"‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## ChrisB

rugdnit said:


> WHAT ARE YOU EVEN TALKING ABOUT? THAT IS A TEXTBOOK FUSABLE LINK.
> 
> ‪Fletch - "It's all ball bearings!!"‬‏ - YouTube


Yeah but... the amp was sold as working and it didn't even turn on. I was duped.


----------



## Darth SQ

ChrisB said:


> Yeah but... the amp was sold as working and it didn't even turn on. I was duped.


Chris,
What's the meaning of the new avatar pic?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Patrick Bateman

loveofmusic said:


> Truthfully, I could get 20 people to create a new account and say nipslip is the greatest buyer in the world. Your words are weak. Let's see an auction nipslip won, claimed something was wrong, DID NOT SEND THE ITEM BACK, left negative feedback, and then relisted it for sale.
> 
> 
> I will be waiting....
> 
> 
> Do you realize that you are violating ebay policy as well by interfering with a sale you aren't involved in? We keep seeing others admit to breaking the rules, but no proof nipslip is.


This is the main point, and the reason that I hate eBay, not "nipslip" or "loveofmusic." (Who are obviously the same person.)

A couple of years back eBay eliminated the ability to leave negative feedback for buyers, *and this has fundamentally broken eBay.* Now that there's no way to leave negative feedback for buyers, there's really no reason to business honorably. On eBay it's "open season" on sellers, and only the stupid or desperate would do business there.

Then again, I'll probably continue to sell my crap there, because there's really no good alternative.

This is the fundamental problem with monopolies, obviously.

Sooner or later, scammers like our boy "loveofmusic" / "nipslip" spoil things for honest hardworking members.


----------



## Schizm

loveofmusic said:


> Did you even read the thread? The OP has never even done business with the guy he is complaining about. The guy turned in the OP for violating ebay policy so the OP got on here and started a big rant to cry about it.


Stop saying the OP has not done business with nipslip. He didn't have a transaction involving selling an item with him, but by having their email conversation over listings they in fact did do business. 

I was the first to say perhaps the guy flips items that he claims were bad. I had no proof but it does not take that much imagination to think of doing it. Yet it appears that perhaps he/you really were doing it. 

With no face to face transactions it's easier to decide to be a douche and/or scam. 

I for one hope you meet Ban Hammer or he smashes me so I no longer get this thread popping up.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Jbreddawg... You are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT ABOUT THIS *******! I sold him a BNIB MbQuart component set (QSD-216) a long while ago... I opened the sealed box only to take pictures and to individually test functionality and to inspect each driver. "I do this due to assholes like him!". To make a long story short He got the double boxed package in perfect condition then said that one of the tweeters was damaged! I provided pictures and even video of the item before packaging. He stated that one of the domes was smashed in... IMFRIGGINPOSSIBLE! He ended up extorting me out of $80 to supposedly buy a "new tweeter". He was threatening a negative feedback and I have 500 positives with 100%... I caved and gave the douchebag the partial refund. I have him blocked and I'm sorry you had to deal with this loser. I believe in Karma and let me tell ya... It is going to bite this guy in the ass.


----------



## Darth SQ

FartinInTheTub said:


> Jbreddawg... You are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT ABOUT THIS *******! I sold him a BNIB MbQuart component set (QSD-216) a long while ago... I opened the sealed box only to take pictures and to individually test functionality and to inspect each driver. "I do this due to assholes like him!". To make a long story short He got the double boxed package in perfect condition then said that one of the tweeters was damaged! I provided pictures and even video of the item before packaging. He stated that one of the domes was smashed in... IMFRIGGINPOSSIBLE! He ended up extorting me out of $80 to supposedly buy a "new tweeter". He was threatening a negative feedback and I have 500 positives with 100%... I caved and gave the douchebag the partial refund. I have him blocked and I'm sorry you had to deal with this loser. I believe in Karma and let me tell ya... It is going to bite this guy in the ass.


END OF CONVERSATION.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FartinInTheTub

tabletopper said:


> Really "matttheelectrician". I just searched your ebay feedback and don't see one transaction between you and him. No feedback left for him and no feedback left for you.
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of **** to me. Especially seeing as what you are saying could have been resolved by forwarding the email to ebay. He would have been suspended and you would have went on your way. Seems like this made up theory would have cost him his account a long time ago...that is if it were actually true. I have forwarded your made up story to his account so we will see if Karma comes back to bite you in the ass soon.
> 
> Your story is nothing but ********....and I am calling you on it. Let's see any proof....any.
> 
> 
> 
> Fartininthetub = ebay username "matttheelectrician"


I have no need to make up anything dumbass... Check my feedback! The dipshit didn't leave me any feedback! and who the hell do you think you are spouting off **** to people? ****ing newb with a big mouth! You think I'm just jumping on a bandwagon or organizing a witchhunt? It's obvious that nipshit has a few accounts and you and him are either the same person or buttbuddies. So save your ******** for someone who's listening! And thanks for forwarding the info to his account... I'd love to ram my foot so far up his ass that he'll taste my toejam. your a tool and PLEASE refrain from breeding so the world will be one IQ point higher on the evolutionary ladder. I'm done with you, be gone! poof!

P.S. As for you posting my ebay name... It's all good... my friends on here know my ebay name! I'm legit! unlike you nipshit. It's funny how you knew my ebay name so fast... hmm. you're transparent asswipe.


hopefully the moderator tosses your stupid ass out of here.


----------



## Darth SQ

tabletopper said:


> Really? No proof needed, huh?
> 
> Just a regular DIYMA cult member with the motive of making his bed buddies made up theory sound convincing.


Still wet behind the ears (July 2011) and only 2 posts.
You speak like you've been here awhile.
Hmmmmmmmm.

The BS is really piling up around this thread.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Hey look... tabletopper thanked his other name loveofmusic... funny. what a tool.:laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ

FartinInTheTub said:


> I have no need to make up anything dumbass... Check my feedback! The dipshit didn't leave me any feedback! and who the hell do you think you are spouting off **** to people? ****ing newb with a big mouth! You think I'm just jumping on a bandwagon or organizing a witchhunt? It's obvious that nipshit has a few accounts and you and him are either the same person or buttbuddies. So save your ******** for someone who's listening! And thanks for forwarding the info to his account... I'd love to ram my foot so far up his ass that he'll taste my toejam. your a tool and PLEASE refrain from breeding so the world will be one IQ point higher on the evolutionary ladder. I'm done with you, be gone! poof!
> 
> P.S. As for you posting my ebay name... It's all good... my friends on here know my ebay name! I'm legit! unlike you nipshit. It's funny how you knew my ebay name so fast... hmm. you're transparent asswipe.
> 
> hopefully the moderator tosses your stupid ass out of here.


BRING ON THE HAMMER!!!!!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Now the loser is leaving disrespectful comments on my other threads... what a tool. You're days are numbered on here Nipshit.


----------



## Darth SQ

tabletopper said:


> BRING ON THE PROOF!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tabletopper
> PROOF-COLLECTOR


There is no way a newbie starts out talking like this.
You're a fraud.
Go suck yourself in the mirror loveofmusic, tabletopper, nipslip....whatever.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

FartinInTheTub said:


> Now the loser is leaving disrespectful comments on my other threads... what a tool. You're days are numbered on here Nipshit.



Hang in there FITT, we've got your back.

Frickin' troll.
We all warned you not to take it too far nipslip.
Time for you to go little boy.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I agree PPI Collector... This tool needs to dissapear.


----------



## schmiddr2

It's jimmy2345. So just move on everyone.


----------



## Darth SQ

FartinInTheTub said:


> I agree PPI Collector... This tool needs to dissapear.


He's gone.
Thanks Ban!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ban Hammer

*IP ban.
If he comes back under a proxy, that will be gone as well.
Keep reporting this person each time he shows up.
Thank you.*


----------



## Darth SQ

schmiddr2 said:


> It's jimmy2345. So just move on everyone.


What about loveofmusic?
Obviously he's the same guy.
Thanks again.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## schmiddr2

Yes. That one too.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Thank you sir! We love DIY and don't need people like that ruining it. :rockon:


----------



## jbreddawg

Well at least we got something accomplished !! 

Nipslip and Bobby_Light Ebay Id's are both GONE !! Hows that for proof there loveofnipslip asstool .
Hopefully some burned sellers can prosecute this *******. 

Fartininthetub , I remember that whole fiasco ! Sorry you got caught up by him. Dont worry,Karmas a ***** !


----------



## daudioman

jbreddawg said:


> Well at least we got something accomplished !!
> 
> Nipslip and Bobby_Light Ebay Id's are both GONE !! Hows that for proof there loveofnipslip asstool .
> Hopefully some burned sellers can prosecute this *******.
> 
> Fartininthetub , I remember that whole fiasco ! Sorry you got caught up by him. Dont worry,Karmas a ***** !



I CANT BELIEVE IT FOR REAL.....???? Freakin AWESOME!!! :laugh:

This guy is a real piece of work I almost want to put his real info up on this thread and not "xxxx" it out to warn other people fully of this "loveofmoney" dude...what do you guys think?


----------



## DAT

daudioman said:


> I CANT BELIEVE IT FOR REAL.....???? Freakin AWESOME!!! :laugh:
> 
> This guy is a real piece of work I almost want to put his real info up on this thread and not "xxxx" it out to warn other people fully of this "loveofmoney" dude...what do you guys think?


Post it or send to me in a PM,


----------



## ChrisB

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Chris,
> What's the meaning of the new avatar pic?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It is for those who don't know their *animal in picture* from a hole in the ground.:laugh:


----------



## Schizm

ChrisB said:


> It is for those who don't know their *animal in picture* from a hole in the ground.:laugh:


Subterranean donkey show?!?! Amazing!


----------



## Darth SQ

ChrisB said:


> It is for those who don't know their *animal in picture* from a hole in the ground.:laugh:


brilliant.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

daudioman said:


> I CANT BELIEVE IT FOR REAL.....???? Freakin AWESOME!!! :laugh:
> 
> This guy is a real piece of work I almost want to put his real info up on this thread and not "xxxx" it out to warn other people fully of this "loveofmoney" dude...what do you guys think?


I don't see where it will help since we can't see his real name when he starts a new ebay account or another 2,3,4 DIYMA accounts.
Hold your cards until the next shoe falls....if ever.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jbreddawg

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I don't see where it will help since we can't see his real name when he starts a new ebay account or another 2,3,4 DIYMA accounts.
> Hold your cards until the next shoe falls....if ever.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm sure he will be back but at least he is stopped for the moment.


----------



## ryan s

Guys, nipslip is now "slappintouche" with private feedback. I went to add this toolbag's seller IDs to my block list and ebay updated it automatically. (Edit: What did bobby_light change to?)

He's runnin scared now! :biggrinflip: He was so convinced this community couldn't touch him and he's got his tail between his legs.

Keywords for Google: "slappintouche ebay" "tis10300 ebay"

Now, we could use an update on Andy4879's buying IDs since he pulls this same ****...


----------



## Darth SQ

ryan s said:


> Guys, nipslip is now "slappintouche" with private feedback. I went to add this toolbag's seller IDs to my block list and ebay updated it automatically. (Edit: What did bobby_light change to?)
> 
> He's runnin scared now! :biggrinflip: He was so convinced this community couldn't touch him and he's got his tail between his legs.
> 
> Keywords for Google: "slappintouche ebay" "tis10300 ebay"
> 
> Now, we could use an update on Andy4879's buying IDs since he pulls this same ****...


Man I love this website!
Thanks Ryan S.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jbreddawg

Ok, well Bobby_Light just switched Id's to Barry_Bright
"Real genius here"
http://http://myworld.ebay.com/barry_bright/

I'm sure Nipslip is still around also, just need to find the new ID .

I see nipslip has been found also !


----------



## jbreddawg

Cool !! Lets keep him on the run !!

You know, I wonder why someone who is doing nothing wrong is changing all his Ebay ID's and making his feedback private ?? lol


----------



## jbreddawg

Isnt the internet a wonderful thing 

I guess he tried to get disability at age 28 also. Maybe he's just a full time stay at home ebay scammer ?

Mono attacked nervous system? - Neurology - MedHelp


----------



## jbreddawg

Lets try to put all this together

Wherethebuffalohang,Nipslip,Slappintouche
http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=slappintouche

Bobby_Light,Barry_Bright
http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=barry_bright

Tis10300,adrianfocus,diablointegra
http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=tis10300


----------



## Freedom First

Me too sloooooowwwww....


----------



## thehatedguy

So I just received nipslip's physical address.

I ran an IP trace on loveofmusic's IP addy.

Nipslip lives in Jamestown, NY.

Loveofmusic's IP server is located in Frewsburg, NY.

They are roughly 6 miles from each other.


----------



## Darth SQ

thehatedguy said:


> So I just received nipslip's physical address.
> 
> I ran an IP trace on loveofmusic's IP addy.
> 
> Nipslip lives in Jamestown, NY.
> 
> Loveofmusic's IP server is located in Frewsburg, NY.
> 
> They are roughly 6 miles from each other.


:rimshot: <---rimshot


----------



## DAT

jbreddawg said:


> Lets try to put all this together
> 
> Wherethebuffalohang,Nipslip,Slappintouche
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=slappintouche
> 
> Bobby_Light,Barry_Bright
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=barry_bright
> 
> Tis10300,adrianfocus,diablointegra
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=tis10300





ahhh, i have been emailed on ebay from tis10300 about an item I had for sale..


glad he didn't win.

I have added : tis10300, Barry_Bright, and also slappintouche to my BLOCKED BIDDERS list in ebay


anymore ?


----------



## ChrisB

Now it all makes sense as to why jimmy2345 was pimping out Linear Power and Blues Car Audio every chance he could and ragging on me for ragging on them. It had nothing to do with his love of the product itself, but of the money it made him.


----------



## DAT

ChrisB said:


> Now it all makes sense as to why *jimmy2345* was pimping out Linear Power and Blues Car Audio every chance he could and ragging on me for ragging on them. It had nothing to do with his love of the product itself, but of the money it made him.


Not sure what jimmy2345 did but I will research the thread on this soon.

thanks


----------



## ISTundra

Slappintouche?

Apparently he misspelled "fappin' douche"


----------



## ChrisB

DAT said:


> Not sure what jimmy2345 did but I will research the thread on this soon.
> 
> thanks


You can see him on the various audio forums congratulating the Team Blues members for taking first place at the local USACi events where they competed against nobody. It all makes sense now since any negative remarks about the products hurt his buy for nothing and sell for a small fortune on eBay business.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Simply amazing guys. Good work, those scammers got caught and now they wont come clean, lol.

I will add them to my list aswell, I dont care if I loose a little profit (as the scammers call it) aslong as I avoid that crap am happy.

Thanks again for posting this jbreddawg.


----------



## jbreddawg

We need to keep an eye out for more. 
I just went to add the most recent id's to my block bidder list and I realized I already had slappintouche on there from awhile ago. I dont even remember what he did to earn that slot lol


----------



## rexroadj

Here is 2 more! 

DealinDarrick (something to that effect) deals in FAKE DYN!!!!!!! I can go on and on about that prick for a long time! 

Another one is right here.....
mayiborrowaquarter- EBAY 
330CK- DIYMA
Chris Kircheisen- actual name
I am going to be putting up a full thread about this piece of **** here REAL SOON! AVIOD AT ALL COST!


----------



## jbreddawg

thehatedguy said:


> So I just received nipslip's physical address.
> 
> I ran an IP trace on loveofmusic's IP addy.
> 
> Nipslip lives in Jamestown, NY.
> 
> Loveofmusic's IP server is located in Frewsburg, NY.
> 
> They are roughly 6 miles from each other.


Barry_Bright is also Jamestown NY and 
Tis10300 is Lakewood NY According to their ebay profiles.

All in about a 6 mile circle of each other. He's probably using his grandma's computer to run scams !


----------



## jbreddawg

I just spent the last ten minutes looking through the feedback left from Bobby_Light and Tis10300 . All I can say is wow . 
This guy is a lunatic ! He leaves negatives like crazy . Tis10300 is not as bad but definitely the same person, no doubt. Go look through them all.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Its crazy alright. Its like he buys real cheap and hopes to get a mint old school item (so he can quadruple his money when he sells it) so he gets mad when he gets what he paid for. Most items on ebay have "ACUTAL" pictures of items, so you can see when it has rust/scratches/dents/ect. You can see all the feedback he left was because he didnt like the physical condition, but yet he turns around and sells the exact same item he was bitching about to others for many times what he paid and lies about the condition.

"HORRIBLE CONDITION ~ SELLER IGNORED EMAILS ASKING FOR RESOLUTION ~ BUYERS BEWARE"
"RUSTY AND OLD ~ DESCRIBED AS HARDLY USED ~ WORKS."
"ITEMS WERE NOT NEW, NOT AS DESCRIBED ~ SELLER IGNORED EMAILS ~ BUYERS BEWARE!!"
"*PAID FOR ITEM, SELLER REFUNDED ~ WOULDN'T SELL TO ME ~ BUYERS BEWARE*!!"< I guess he found out the scams he is running, lol.
"ITEM DIDN'T WORK ~ SELLER WOULDN'T RESOLVE ~ COST ME TIME AND MONEY!! BEWARE!!!"
"SELLS BROKEN ITEMS AS WORKING, HARD TO DEAL WITH, VERY RUDE, BUYERS BEWARE!!!"

and many more just alike. The ****ed up part about it, that some are BACK TO BACK TO BACK TO BACK TO BACK. What kind of luck does he have? And you can see the sellers response letting others know his a "scammer" many times.


----------



## thehatedguy

I did IP trace jimmy2345 a while back...his came back in NY too.

Just traced it again. Different IP address than loveofmusic, but it went back to Jamestown, NY.


----------



## daudioman

thehatedguy said:


> So I just received nipslip's physical address.
> 
> I ran an IP trace on loveofmusic's IP addy.
> 
> Nipslip lives in Jamestown, NY.
> 
> Loveofmusic's IP server is located in Frewsburg, NY.
> 
> They are roughly 6 miles from each other.


I'll will also confirm that tis10300 lives in Jamestown, NY also as that is the location of the ID he used to sel for our transaction.



DAT said:


> Post it or send to me in a PM,


I was going to post the actual name/address info; but if you want it I will PM anyone who wants it as I feel its the most responsible thing to do at this point. This poor slob has had enough misfortune for one day...(all his own doing obviously!)

DAT you have a PM coming...


----------



## jbreddawg

Besides just being an all around ******* , I think these are examples of where he makes the cash off the scams.

Received ripped case..Seller wouldn't respond...Had to file claim with Paypal!!

NEVER RECEIVED ITEM...HAD TO FILE PAYPAL CLAIM!!! BUYERS BEWARE!!!	
Reply by 87paulino (Jul-21-08 16:16):
crook i sent proof that i shipped item included # to call. took adv.no track #

He Sent Me Fake MJ Rookie, Wouldn't answer emails, HAD TO FILE PAYPAL CLAIM!!!	
Reply by jps456 (Nov-06-07 15:15):
Don't do business with this ebayer. Very phony. MJ was not fake. Had it checked

BUYERS BEWARE,CARDS WERE HORRIBLE,WOULDN'T REFUND,FILED PAYPAL CLAIM

AMPLIFIER WAS BROKE, SELLER VERY RUDE, HARD TO CONTACT, BUYERS BEWARE!!	
Reply by jccccd (Mar-31-10 18:59):
Waited 3 weeks after receiveing to bring up issue?? Refunded very Fair $ amount.

NOT AS DESCRIBED~WON'T TURN ON AT ALL~HORRIBLY RUDE CUSTOMER SERVICE ~ BEWARE!!
Reply by sold4parts (Dec-11-09 17:22):
EXTREMELY BAD BUYER! Look at amount of NEGS leaves good sellers! Tried to extort

AMP DID NOT WORK, WENT INTO PROTECTION, COST ME MONEY TO SEND BACK	
Reply by maberz! (Nov-02-09 18:18):
Offered 100% refund. He wanted 1/2 refund and to keep product. Amp does work.

AMP IS BROKEN ~ MISSING PARTS ~ very rude ~ WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY!! BEWARE!!
Reply by oli0215 (Sep-19-09 13:23):
Was NOT BROKEN or MISSING PARTS.offered refund,but cust. wanted to keep $ & amp

This guys going to scam the wrong person one day and get whats coming to him.
I'm just shocked paypal hasn't done something yet.
It's funny how smart scammers think they are but if you read the feedback you see some of the same stuff written as loveofdouches wrote on this thread. How many times did we see him say "time and money" you see it in his feedbacks over and over again.
It's no wonder cops can catch criminals so easily sometimes.


----------



## Darth SQ

ChrisB said:


> You can see him on the various audio forums congratulating the Team Blues members for taking first place at the local USACi events where they competed against nobody. It all makes sense now since any negative remarks about the products hurt his buy for nothing and sell for a small fortune on eBay business.


Oh, that guy!
unreal.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

"This guys going to scam the wrong person one day and get whats coming to him."

I just hope its a member from here and he posts results. A good beat down, may be some flat tires, broken windows? Woah, did I take it too far, or maybe he really does deserves all of the above.


----------



## rexroadj

How sad is it, that this loser actually spends all his time doing this? REALLY?
This is all you have in life? WTF!
I hope he gets date raped by a jackhammer..........


----------



## jbreddawg

Hopefully someone he has scammed takes this all the way. Mail fraud is a serious business.
Crooks always think their one step ahead of everyone else ,right up until the day they get busted. Only a matter of time.

Hi Loveofdouches ! I know your reading this


----------



## thehatedguy

I have nipslip's name and physical address.


----------



## jbreddawg

DAT said:


> hmmm I have a friend at EBAY, maybe if we could figure out his name I could find out if they have a member with that address.
> 
> Worth a Shot... also IP info would be sweet, but not posted here .....


Hey Dat, think you could talk to your friend at ebay to try and get this info passed on to the right people ? 

There has to be someone there or at paypal that can also put this trail together .


----------



## mrfreeze

rexroadj said:


> Here is 2 more!
> 
> DealinDarrick (something to that effect) deals in FAKE DYN!!!!!!! I can go on and on about that prick for a long time!
> 
> Another one is right here.....
> mayiborrowaquarter- EBAY
> 330CK- DIYMA
> Chris Kircheisen- actual name
> I am going to be putting up a full thread about this piece of **** here REAL SOON! AVIOD AT ALL COST!


Did a little research on this TOOL>>

Here's a pic of him via his twitter account..."chris, did we just ride up a mountain?" on Twitpic


----------



## TrickyRicky

jbreddawg said:


> Hey Dat, think you could talk to your friend at ebay to try and get this info passed on to the right people ?
> 
> There has to be someone there or at paypal that can also put this trail together .


Am pretty sure ebay and paypal wont do a thing because scammers like those sell so much and give ebay and paypal a cut of their profit.


----------



## WRX2010

J, thanks for the heads up on this (THESE) a-holes. unfortunately, it appears i have bought a couple things from one of them. will be retesting them tonight. f'ing tools.


----------



## WRX2010

Tricky your post came in as i was writing my last message. I hope that law enforcement gets involved. If the "buyer" returned items that were not the ones actually purchased from seller, would that be considered mail fraud? i'm not a lawyer, but sounds like it to me. I f'ing hope so, cause that is a felony.


----------



## thehatedguy

I have the same name PMed to me but with two different physical addresses in Jamestown, NY.


----------



## thehatedguy

Christopher Blood | LinkedIn


----------



## jbreddawg

His current job.



> Christopher Blood
> Owner at Internet Retailer
> Jamestown, New York Area | Consumer Goods
> Current: Owner at Internet Retailer


----------



## jbreddawg

Not only is he scamming ebay people but he tried to scam the government too . Guess it's not working out too well for him.



> I do still feel sick daily though, and feel faint off and on throughout the day. I very seldom feel safe enough to drive anywhere alone do to the way I feel. I just went back to the doctor today, and his words to me were there is no reason I should feel the way I do at my age, 28, and to come back in six months. I have had an income in over 2 years because my doctor wouldn't sign the slips anymore for my disability. He tried to force me back to work back then, and as of today I would feel safe or capable in an 8 hour a day job. I have lost my job, my apartment, have been denied social security and no one seems to understand the way I feel .





> As for disability, it really stinks for the government not to back you up. You have to have a government justified debilitating condition to get disability. Mono is not a recognized debilitating problem because it is commonly treated and “cured”. Cured what a crock!


You can read the whole thing here 
Mono attacked nervous system? - Neurology - MedHelp


----------



## jfrosty42

This was one hell of a read through!

Thanks OP


----------



## ChrisB

thehatedguy said:


> Christopher Blood | LinkedIn


jimmy2345, I presume?:laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky

jbreddawg said:


> Not only is he scamming ebay people but he tried to scam the government too . Guess it's not working out too well for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read the whole thing here
> Mono attacked nervous system? - Neurology - MedHelp


Please take that off, its personal when its related to health problems and no one needs to see that type of personal info.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

What a sad sack of crap. This is the guy that wants to live for free off of our hard work. He'd get Welfare if they'd give it to him. I commonly refer to people like him as leaches. He needs to gain some self respect and quit trying to take advantage of hard working people. Hopefully after exposing him for the leach that he is he will move on. I feel sorry for the next place he sinks his teeth into.


----------



## jbreddawg

TrickyRicky said:


> Please take that off, its personal when its related to health problems and no one needs to see that type of personal info.


Personal ? Its posted on the internet and took three seconds to find using a google search of his ebay id. 

You really think he's disabled with Mono ? Apparently the doctors,hospitals and government didnt think so.


----------



## daudioman

jbreddawg said:


> Not only is he scamming ebay people but he tried to scam the government too . Guess it's not working out too well for him.
> 
> You can read the whole thing here
> Mono attacked nervous system? - Neurology - MedHelp





TrickyRicky said:


> Please take that off, its personal when its related to health problems and no one needs to see that type of personal info.


Yeah Jbreddawg...

While I am inclined to rub his face in his own poop pile he's made for himself, showing the details of that stuff almost takes away from our credibility IMHO. Yes its relevant somewhat because it appears that he is taking advantage of a situation. But the ones medical history is *HIGHLY* personal (whether its true or not) and that stuff put on blast can get someone in trouble.

Now the counter to that is that mr. nippy/loveof$$$$,etc. put it in the public domain because its on the net (just not under his personal name) hence the anonymity.

Who knows?!?!?! Maybe I am too paranoid about stuff....oh well!!! Just my 2cents


----------



## TrickyRicky

jbreddawg said:


> Personal ? Its posted on the internet and took three seconds to find using a google search of his ebay id.
> 
> You really think he's disabled with Mono ? Apparently the doctors,hospitals and government didnt think so.


I know its posted on the internet and many (if not millions) can see it, but those who do see it, seek help and answers related to health. I can see how you can say that is related to the topic "scamming" but please understand thats kinda on the personal side.

Not defending anyone just keeping it real.

The other links that show the city and state of all those accounts, I can see how that is info that can be use to make conclusions. Which is kinda weird how all those accounts go to one state (and all within a 6mile radius).


----------



## jbreddawg

Sorry guys, I went to bed after that last post. The mods cleaned it up for me .
I understand your points completely .


----------



## WRX2010

I read thru this whole thing last night and I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but I realized how telling the fact that nipslip contacted jbreg about your posting with Linear Power in the title and the a-hole on here had the user ID loveofmusic (linear power). Seems a bit too coincidental to me. jbreg, you are a great, honest seller and I value your insight and appreciate this post and warning. I think the members that are on this forum for honest reasons appreciate the warning also.


----------



## Freedom First

This kinda dovetails with this thread, as well...

Robotunderground has also recently changed his ebay ID:

"Robotunderground" is now "worldwide-revolution"


----------



## finbar

Thanks jbred for posting this info and to all who are onto the abusers and post here. The scammers trollish responses are the proof that shining a light on the bad behavior works!
Big time :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan s

Browsin the ol' bay at the moment, decided to check out a Chris Blood auction for ****s. Pics hosted by Photobucket...ok. tis10300 is a private account, so no surprise.

The only result on PB:


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Interesting. Looks as if his scamming is very widespread. I'm just glad we were able to warn our members.


----------



## ChrisB

ryan s said:


> Browsin the ol' bay at the moment, decided to check out a Chris Blood auction for ****s. Pics hosted by Photobucket...ok. tis10300 is a private account, so no surprise.
> 
> The only result on PB:


This was the last running tally of all the names that jimmy2345 went by on this forum:

adrianfocus
allboutyou23
betterthanmost
gotsq2?
gotsqtoo?
meitsc
moneypit23
pa90ee
sq_assasin
sqjunkie
thesolution23
tinkletwink
tunaboat2345

I like how he used to always try to play Dr. Phil to tell me what my problem was when he had so many names, he probably couldn't keep track of them all.

EDIT: I see jimmy2345 had the image pulled. Too bad I saved it to my computer!


----------



## DAT

Freedom First said:


> This kinda dovetails with this thread, as well...
> 
> Robotunderground has also recently changed his ebay ID:
> 
> "Robotunderground" is now "worldwide-revolution"



I have dealt with him on EBay and Off Ebay and never had one issue. I know others have so take it for what its worth.

Even through Craigslist before I knew he was on Ebay and it's was a perfect transaction.


----------



## Freedom First

DAT said:


> I have dealt with him on EBay and Off Ebay and never had one issue. I know others have so take it for what its worth.
> 
> Even through Craigslist before I knew he was on Ebay and it's was a perfect transaction.



I know it's a mixed-bag with him, but something I've always wondered: Why change your user ID? I would think that name recognition is a _good_ thing, unless you've screwed-over enough people that you need to reinvent/disguise yourself.


----------



## SoulFly

you can have successful transactions 100 times with 1 guy and become a happy consumer, but it only takes one failed to become a victim


----------



## goodstuff

Wow this thread is full of win and loss. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## daudioman

Yes I am waking up a dead thread but the famous eBay and banned DIYMA nemesis is back. tis10300 nipslip or whatever is buying under the ebay ID national.treasures. 

He is now send harassing offers like for my Orion XTR 275 NIB amps I'm selling. He offered:

$3.12 FOR THE PAIR!!!!

oh then after I asked was the first bid a mistake he offered he offered $4.12!

This guy really needs to get a life! or some friends...sad very sad!

WATCHOUT!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

daudioman said:


> Yes I am waking up a dead thread but the famous eBay and banned DIYMA nemesis is back. tis10300 nipslip or whatever is buying under the ebay ID national.treasures.
> 
> He is now send harassing offers like for my Orion XTR 275 NIB amps I'm selling. He offered:
> 
> $3.12 FOR THE PAIR!!!!
> 
> oh then after I asked was the first bid a mistake he offered he offered $4.12!
> 
> This guy really needs to get a life! or some friends...sad very sad!
> 
> WATCHOUT!!!


Block him!
Ebay will let you do that.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Tnutt19

jbreddawg said:


> If this needs moved ,mods please move it . I figured this was a good place for ebay related issues.
> 
> If you are a seller on ebay BEWARE user id NIPSLIP . He has contacted me numerous times on amps I have had for sale ,trying to lowball me or trashing them .
> Well today ,he reported my two listings for having different amp names in the title. Whatever,no big deal, I just relisted them .
> The big deal is he continued to contact me over and over again about how he's going to enjoy them taking down my listings, and how he's a CPA with 7 years of college ,just a bunch of weird ****. I just started deleting his mails.
> 
> I decided to check his feedback, guys go and block this buyer IMMEDIATELY! unless you want a nightmare sale. He leaves negatives constantly and tries to use feedback extortion to get partial refunds .He reported amps not working over and over again ! Just go read the feedback he has left for others and you will understand completely !
> Just wanted to warn my fellow Ebay sellers ,this guy is a wacko !!


What is your ebay ID?


----------



## Tnutt19

jbreddawg said:


> I'm an active member of this forum and know alot of people on here sell car audio items. Just trying to give them a heads up.
> Seems you are oblivious .So be it.
> 
> I have over a decade of selling ,I dont need to justify anything to you.People can go read my feedback .
> 
> And yes, the one negative I have the kid tried to use feedback extortion to get money out of me. I refused,he left a negative.
> 
> I'm done with you as well.
> 
> To everyone else, take it or leave it. Just putting it out there, you decide.


I had an experience once where a seller called me after and told me the amp (PC2350) was really broken and i offered to have money taken off and get it fixed. He sold the amp a week later for 200 bucks more than i won for, he really just wanted more out of the amp. If your screen name is aroskind29 then you are full of crap about your negative feedback if not then I side with you 100%


----------



## daudioman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Block him!
> Ebay will let you do that.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Oh you know I did...immediately! But unfortunately he will create another ID because ebay just wants the money...of course! Oh well life goes on...


----------



## jbreddawg

Tnutt19 said:


> I had an experience once where a seller called me after and told me the amp (PC2350) was really broken and i offered to have money taken off and get it fixed. He sold the amp a week later for 200 bucks more than i won for, he really just wanted more out of the amp. If your screen name is aroskind29 then you are full of crap about your negative feedback if not then I side with you 100%


Uh, my screen name is Jbreddawg , the same one I use here and have also used for over a decade on ebay . I dont see how you can think I posted this thread about someone else but might also be the one person who scammed you ? How did you come to that conclusion ?


----------



## Tnutt19

jbreddawg said:


> Uh, my screen name is Jbreddawg , the same one I use here and have also used for over a decade on ebay . I dont see how you can think I posted this thread about someone else but might also be the one person who scammed you ? How did you come to that conclusion ?


I do not mean to offend you it was just very familiar the word choice you used and that they used. I am sorry and would have to say I appreciate you posting this thread because there is nothing more frustrating then people like the one you encountered.
Thanks


----------



## jbreddawg

Tnutt19 said:


> I do not mean to offend you it was just very familiar the word choice you used and that they used. I am sorry and would have to say I appreciate you posting this thread because there is nothing more frustrating then people like the one you encountered.
> Thanks


No problem, my response was directed at him in that quote. He was trying to take attention off of himself. I have been selling on there for almost 12 years. I have nothing to hide lol


----------



## Davenow

I have tried searching NIPSLIP and loveofmusic and neither show up on ebay.

What am I missing here? I have 4 zapco amps and a DSP I wanted to sell on ebay and I want to pre-block the scamming dicks if I could.

Can anyone just link their ebay profile so I can block them ahead of time?

Also, how can I cover my ass on ebay when I sell them? I have sold a TON of stuff on ebay and never had a problem, but now you guys have me paranoid.


----------



## jbreddawg

tis10300 is the main sellers account he uses. He keeps changing screen names on his buyers accounts especially after this thread was made. Read through the thread I think there was about 3-5 different names he was using .
Does anyone know some of his current buyer screen names ?


----------



## jbreddawg

Looks like he still uses barry_bright as well .


----------



## daudioman

ebay ID "national.treasures" check out his feedback...and then look up selling ID "tis10300" 

Buys car audio and basketball cards also...


----------



## jbreddawg

daudioman said:


> ebay ID "national.treasures" check out his feedback...and then look up selling ID "tis10300"
> 
> Buys car audio and basketball cards also...


Good catch ! Just look at the feedback he has left and the style of writing . Same person once again . 

Scary you can have that many different screen names on there.
This new name has only been since september 8th of this year. Thats alot of action for 3 months.


----------



## daudioman

jbreddawg said:


> Good catch ! Just look at the feedback he has left and the style of writing . Same person once again .
> 
> Scary you can have that many different screen names on there.
> This new name has only been since september 8th of this year. Thats alot of action for 3 months.


Funny thing is I dont have to catch him he seems bent on buggin me by placing bids on my auctions that are for $3.12 or $4.12 for my Orion SX auctions as I said previously...

In fact I would bet $$ that this new bidder "maktoom786" is him too. I recently had bids placed on my auctions for my NIB Audio Art 340.6XE and 50HC for $5 and $ 20 respectively. I dont have hard evidence so I will put of a general disclaimer that if you are this new ebay ID I apologize for characterizing you incorrectly and I will even post an additional retraction if necessary...but I'm pretty confident from what Ive seen so far.

I guess since I had a part in outing him on this forum this is his way of payback...oh well there is always one   thats the price of trying to give the community a heads up I guess


----------



## jbreddawg

I just keep blocking id's as fast as new ones pop up lol


----------



## daudioman

jbreddawg said:


> I just keep blocking id's as fast as new ones pop up lol


Exactly...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schizm

daudioman said:


> I guess since I had a part in outing him on this forum this is his way of payback...oh well there is always one   thats the price of trying to give the community a heads up I guess


Man u just KNOW that of this guy manages to win any of your items he'll immediately post you a negative transaction too! What a tool he is.


----------



## StockA4

Wish I'd read this before. I usually try to do all of my buying locally, but lately I've had to pick up a few fill in pieces off ebay. I've made what appears to be a decent transaction from (he of many names). But for me, I'd like to think ethics, business or otherwise, are more important than that "must have" item. 
So maybe I'll wait in the future. It's so hard though when you haven't seen that one item in over 20 years!


----------



## audiobaun

jbreddawg said:


> If this needs moved ,mods please move it . I figured this was a good place for ebay related issues.
> 
> If you are a seller on ebay BEWARE user id NIPSLIP . He has contacted me numerous times on amps I have had for sale ,trying to lowball me or trashing them .
> Well today ,he reported my two listings for having different amp names in the title. Whatever,no big deal, I just relisted them .
> The big deal is he continued to contact me over and over again about how he's going to enjoy them taking down my listings, and how he's a CPA with 7 years of college ,just a bunch of weird ****. I just started deleting his mails.
> 
> I decided to check his feedback, guys go and block this buyer IMMEDIATELY! unless you want a nightmare sale. He leaves negatives constantly and tries to use feedback extortion to get partial refunds .He reported amps not working over and over again ! Just go read the feedback he has left for others and you will understand completely !
> Just wanted to warn my fellow Ebay sellers ,this guy is a wacko !!


I thank you sir.Vital Information.I do alot on the bay,more buying than anything right now, but will see about blocking this guy..Thanks


----------



## finbar

jbreddawg said:


> Looks like he still uses barry_bright as well .


Just joined my BBL, a horror show waiting to happen.
Negative/Neutral Feedback left by barry_bright



daudioman said:


> ebay ID "national.treasures" check out his feedback...and then look up selling ID "tis10300"
> 
> Buys car audio and basketball cards also...


Looks like we've discovered Private Feedback.

Negative/Neutral Feedback left by national.treasures

Made the BBL anyway.

Many thanks for the headsup.


----------



## tyroneshoes

I thought it was impossible to leave negative feedback


----------



## jbreddawg

tyroneshoes said:


> I thought it was impossible to leave negative feedback


He leaves negatives for sellers when they dont cave to his demands for partial refunds . Plus lots of other stuff. He's a scumbag and karma will get him.


----------



## StockA4

tyroneshoes said:


> I thought it was impossible to leave negative feedback


As far as I know, the only way for the seller to leave feedback is to hit "positive", which is the only option, then type whatever they want in the box.


----------



## jbreddawg

But if you leave something bad for a horrible buyer as a positive then ebay will remove it. Thats why this guy gets away with what he does.


----------



## jbreddawg

I guess he reads DIY forums. I received this message today through ebay messages. 



> Dear jbreddawg,
> 
> A defamation suit is in the works. I have had enough of your witch hunt. I have been informed that I have more than enough evidence to receive damages on your behalf. All of your made up lies without the backing of any proof of wrongdoing is a clear cut case.
> 
> Nothing more will be stated, and no more contact will be made with you. You can go ahead and try to delete posts on DIYMA.com if you would like, but my lawyer has all the copies he needs.
> 
> - tis10300


funny how all the posts he made as loveofmusic in this thread have been deleted. Thats ok, Im sure any lawyer with a quarter of a brain can see through all this just as well as we all can. I guess his government scamming isnt working out so well for him so now he needs to come after me.


----------



## JeepJLBrandon

jbreddawg said:


> I guess he reads DIY forums. I received this message today through ebay messages.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how all the posts he made as loveofmusic in this thread have been deleted. Thats ok, Im sure any lawyer with a quarter of a brain can see through all this just as well as we all can. I guess his government scamming isnt working out so well for him so now he needs to come after me.





Talk to the staff, see if this forum backs up it's posts. Some forums have a feature where all posts are backed up for 1 day...

so those deleted posts could still be around.


----------



## jbreddawg

Thats ok, if he really wants to take it that far I actually have a couple of lawyer friends as well lol No biggie.He's keeping the attention on himself just as good as this forum is.


----------



## JeepJLBrandon

jbreddawg said:


> Thats ok, if he really wants to take it that far I actually have a couple of lawyer friends as well lol No biggie.He's keeping the attention on himself just as good as this forum is.


it was really stupid of him to delete his posts on here, completely gave him away lmfao


----------



## Tnutt19

That guy is an idiot!! He has no grounds to come after you. Don't be scared of his empty threats! Thanks for posting to the form for everyone to see, scumbags like that guy ruin it for honest people trying to enjoy this hobby. Karma will find its way back around to him.


----------



## jbreddawg

Karma is like a rubberband, You can only stretch it so far before it snaps back and hits you in the eye .


----------



## ChrisB

Speaking of karma... What if someone that he extorted money out of and left negative feedback on eBay decided to do the same thing to him? After all, he made false claims (i.e. item did not work) on a public venue (eBay) that could have caused someone harm (ruined their new business as they just begun to sell items on eBay as a merchant).


----------



## jbreddawg

Well unless Im making **** up I dont think I have too much to worry about. It has already been established in this thread in posts he cant remove that NipSlip and TIS10300 are both Christopher blood. 
So, this thread was started about Nipslip the rest just evolved. 

This entire thread would have never even happened if he hadn't messaged me in the first place ,Ill bet he's sorry he did that now and as long as he keeps it up, he's only bringing attention back to it.


----------



## tyroneshoes

I am sure this is going to trial. 

Your honor, he besmirched my ebay screen name on an internet message board where I may chose to purchase car audio items possibly. Thats your charge? And it worth the cost of a lawer 

Dont think so ya big dummy


----------



## ChrisB

In 1997 I made my way up from full-charge bookkeeper to acting comptroller at an oilfield company due to the fact that they couldn't keep a comptroller. Anyhow, travel expenses alone would average $25k per trip for the attorney that we kept on retainer. If the case went to trial, he billed out about $40k per week. My point? It better be well worth it for someone in another state to sue you in your jurisdiction. Did you besmirch him with business you were doing in New York? No? Guess where he has to sue you? Taking inflation into consideration, think of how much that attorney would cost in 2012 dollars. See where I am going with this?

Dang it, I should have listened to my accounting buddy who went to law school when he didn't pass the CPA exam and is now a successful attorney. I totally chose the wrong field by becoming a CPA in lieu of becoming an attorney. Oh well, back to work I go. The good news is it should slow down after April 15th.


----------



## jbreddawg

Well I hate to break it to him but it would be a Libel suit not Defamation . And he would have to prove that what was written was A: not true and B: that is actually cost him money . 

So sure, go find some people who will tell a judge ( Well yes judge, I was going to buy from him until I found out he might possibly rip me off so I changed my mind)

I think he forgets just how much information is forevermore recorded on the internet. All those screen names he used just on this forum INCLUDING Adrianfocus are a permanent record as are IP addresses . 

What you do on the world wide web doesn't just disappear after 6 months even if you go back and delete your posts or change your screen names over and over and over again .

I still have my one and only ebay and forum screen name after 12 years. He's up to what 9 for ebay and about 9 here ?


----------



## StockA4

Tnutt19 said:


> That guy is an idiot!! He has no grounds to come after you. Don't be scared of his empty threats! Thanks for posting to the form for everyone to see, scumbags like that guy ruin it for honest people trying to enjoy this hobby. Karma will find its way back around to him.


 This is my hobby and my passion. The fact that there's people like that out there is a hard pill to swallow. And as far as a broken item (mentioned awhile ago), it's not like there is a thousand of the things we like stamped out in China every day. The things we like were crafted with care, and there's not that many left no matter what your flavor.

So when it comes to me looking like it was hit by a rocket, and the seller listed it "like new", that's just shameful. 

Sorry, I may have wandered off point.


----------



## ChrisB

StockA4 said:


> This is my hobby and my passion. The fact that there's people like that out there is a hard pill to swallow. And as far as a broken item (mentioned awhile ago), it's not like there is a thousand of the things we like stamped out in China every day. The things we like were crafted with care, and there's not that many left no matter what your flavor.
> 
> So when it comes to me looking like it was hit by a rocket, and the seller listed it "like new", that's just shameful.
> 
> Sorry, I may have wandered off point.


You are preaching to the choir here. Why do you think that I am so against procuring old school gear on eBay? Here is what my experience was with old school gear. If the amp looked like it was hit by an IED, it usually worked perfectly fine. If it was in mint condition, it usually needed some sort of repair. Unfortunately, 98% of amplifiers I purchased were mint/ish and had problems. The other 2% that looked like they were dragged down the highway on the heat sink usually worked fine.

All of a sudden, something BNIB, procured from an authorized source, with a warranty, and made by a reputable manufacturer isn't so bad after all. I believe that I abandoned old school gear because I lacked the patience to deal with problems.


----------



## JAX

I bought something from "mayiborrowaquarter" got it fine. looked fine. worked fine.

packed like a blind red head with no thumbs. when I asked him why he did such a **** job he got pissed and acted all bitchy.

since it worked I left it at that but I never left feedback. Now I guess I wont. lol.


----------



## StockA4

I'm starting to get jaded with sellers like that. I'm also getting jaded over sellers who don't leave feedback even though I pay for every single one of my items immediately. 



Ebay is great!


----------



## morning_wood

Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye out for this dude..


----------



## zumbo

mayiborrowaquarter was on my blocked list prior to reading this thread. Can't remember why he is there, but I noticed his ID was mentioned a couple of times in the thread.

I have had many bid on my items, blocking the "buy it now" option, and then not paying.

Thanks so much to the OP for the thread.

Hate to see the knock on LP/Blues in the thread. I am a huge fan of LP, and have used their gear for years.


----------



## zumbo

Tried to update my blocked list.

slappintouche : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
Andy4879 : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
Barry_Bright : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
Wherethebuffalohang : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
adrianfocus : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
diablointegra : Invalid User Id


----------



## StockA4

JAX said:


> I bought something from "mayiborrowaquarter" got it fine. looked fine. worked fine.
> 
> packed like a blind red head with no thumbs. when I asked him why he did such a **** job he got pissed and acted all bitchy.
> 
> since it worked I left it at that but I never left feedback. Now I guess I wont. lol.


And for clarification I wasn't referring to you not leaving feedback. I was referring to crappy seller attitudes. Just in case.


----------



## texas

In my opinion the mods need to escalate action here. All of the guy's usernames on DIYMA and ebay as well as the guy's email addresses and phone numbers need to be consolidated in one post. Maybe even his IP addresses used should be listed as well. And perhaps most importantly, *his physical address needs to be posted*, as this is the one thing he can't easily change. 

People like him are the reason people are afraid of selling things second-hand and are detrimental to the second-hand community. There should be a formal section of the website where blacklisted buyers and sellers are clearly listed in one place with as much information as possible. I'd even wager this should be a dedicated menu button at the top of the page!


----------



## ChrisB

I think he is mad: New Line of Linear Power Amps Available this Spring - Page 5

I asked:


gunz4me2; said:


> Why must you keep bringing my name up without cause? You don't see me outing your eBay seller's account or your business practices every chance I get. I could tell everyone how you use shill buyer accounts, threaten to leave negative feedback saying the item didn't work while requesting 1/2 your money back AND getting to keep the item. I could tell everyone how you resell that item later on eBay via another account in a private listing. I could even tell everyone what your eBay seller's ID is.
> 
> I'll make a deal with you, you stop bringing my name up without cause, and I won't tell everyone your eBay seller ID. Deal?




He answered (Quoted in case he edits it):


smoothfidelity said:


> I don't make deals with the devil.
> 
> The funny thing is, just as all your LP claims, none of your claims against me can be substantiated. I shill bid my auctions with other accounts? How do I do that when 99.99% of all my auctions are in buy it now format? Explain that one.
> 
> I would ask you to explain all your other accusations as well, but just as the witch hunt thread about me on DIYMA contains no factual information backing any of your claims, you wouldn't be able to provide any here either.
> 
> All of your, and your butt packing buddies, attempts to cause harm to my business have failed. No one cares what you people say, and the rational can see right through all the BS. My customers are always happy and receive a quality product. 95% of people I have bought items from are also happy. It's those 5% who misrepresent items, and then tell me to **** off when I try to return the item that are unhappy. Never do I ever request a partial refund. Never. Every time a negative feedback is left for someone, they have been rude, unresponsive, and/or cost me money returning an item that was not as described. Now lets see you buy as much as I do and not run into problems with 5% of your items. I could actually quote you stating that 95% of the time you shop on ebay you have an issue with your item. Somehow 5% of my purchases ending with an issue is out of the ordinary?
> 
> Your buddy jbreddawg thinks this is all a joke and doesn't even know the different forms of defamation. He is about to find out the hard way, as well as many others that follow after he is punished to prove a point.
> 
> How about this. Take your bipolar medication and maybe, just maybe, you will be able to keep up with what you type from day to day. You may even start to think rationally for once.
> 
> Enough with the rant. Back to the thread topic.


----------



## StockA4

The hard way!!!:bash:


----------



## rodneypierce

nothing but an internet tough guy there. Let him waste his money..... Some people now days........

Thanks for the warning jbred


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

I would have to imagine that the reason he gets so many positive feedbacks is cause it seems he buys good items that WORK and then resell them. But as the OP suggested, he opens a claim with paypal and says it doesnt work. He gets the amps for cheap due to the paypal claim and resells these WORKING good condition amps using another username. 
SO he makes a profit CAUSE he made the paypal claim.

If he doesnt do this then why so many usernames?
Why the same items bought then resold? I can understand one seller id and one buyer id but why so many and why all the negatives on certain ones?

HE is the one that will have to prove he is innocent. If he wants hi sname cleared he needs to come up with a legitimate reason why all this is happening with his ebay usernames.


----------



## ChrisB

What I find funny in all of this is that he stated that he was a Certified Public Accountant, which is public record. I looked up his information here: NYS Professions - Online Verifications and found no CPA in New York with his name. 

Things that make you go "WTF is this guy on?"









For the record, you can find my information on the State of Louisiana's website: https://elicense.cpaboard.la.gov/lookup/Default.asp










Granted, I obscured my personal information, but would be more than happy to provide my certificate number to anyone who feels that I have misrepresented myself as a Licensed Certified Public Accountant.

EDIT: That reminds me, I had three tax returns come in this evening and one is HUGE. See you guys next week, lol!


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

ChrisB said:


> What I find funny in all of this is that he stated that he was a Certified Public Accountant, which is public record. I looked up his information here: NYS Professions - Online Verifications and found no CPA in New York with his name.
> 
> Things that make you go "WTF is this guy on?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, you can find my information on the State of Louisiana's website: https://elicense.cpaboard.la.gov/lookup/Default.asp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, I obscured my personal information, but would be more than happy to provide my certificate number to anyone who feels that I have misrepresented myself as a Licensed Certified Public Accountant.
> 
> EDIT: That reminds me, I had three tax returns come in this evening and one is HUGE. See you guys next week, lol!


Maybe he is a certified Douche bag? They have a website for that?


----------



## Darth SQ

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Maybe he is a certified Douche bag? They have a website for that?


Yes,

www.I*R*S..gov


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## emrliquidlife

Whoa, what a read!

Thanks for doing the CSI work here guys. Too bad we don't have a list of banned buyers and sellers for the membership here.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Great read here guys..

Hey Bret~ that website you mentioned is not oly for douche bags but it doubles for the biggest list of crooks thieves and liars in the US.


----------



## rugdnit

deeppinkdiver said:


> Great read here guys..
> 
> Hey Bret~ *that website you mentioned is not oly for douche bags but it doubles for the biggest list of crooks thieves and liars in the US*.


Actually that would be our Congress and Senate.


----------



## Dubstep

HOLY **** MAN!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
On all forums and ebay my username is (FRESHKRYP69) I have sold on ebay for yrs, been online for yrs. I messed up this account and had to change my user to (Dubstep). but its me Brad.
about a couple yrs ago i had 6 amps stolen out of my garage, 1 nt200, 1 2250 sx, 12250xtr, 1 600.4, 2 400.2.. I found out who stole it (a meth head) and wouldnt ya know it a couple months later this guy on ebaY (TIS10300) HAD MY NT200 for sale on ****ing ebay! I of course had police reports and ****!
a lil thing about my NT amps. all of them have been modded in the same way by me using the same components to mod them. truely 1 of a kind amps at this point, NO ONE IN THE WORLD HAS ORION NT AMPS LIKE I DO! PERIOD!
that mother ****er did nothing but lie, about who he bought it from, how much pretty much anything I asked him. he refused to take down the listing. so I used my friends ebay account, bought my NT200 back from him, with a visa cc of course, then did a charge back based on it was stolen property! when the cop showed up at my buddys house. the ups guy was there and a sheriff.
FYI, while I was modding my 4 orion NT200's I got the heatsinks mixed up, (all the heatsinks had serial #'s on the sink under the board and on the board and the bottom plate) lucky for me the theives didnt get my 3 other NT200's!!! but also lucky for me I had the serial #'s.LMFAO!!
heres where it gets good, out of the 4 NT200'S 2 of them had the wrong circuit board for the serial #. I took apart a NT200 in front of the cop and ups guy (in about 30 seconds) i showed them the 2 diff serial #'s, I said the amp in that unopened box has the circuit board to this heatsink and vica versa that I was holding in my hand! I opened the box that (TIS10300) sent me, took that amp apart and showed the sheriff and ups guy that amp he sent me in fact had the wrong circuit board in it! If I didnt do that or couldnt prove it, the sheriff was going to take the amp..;(..BUT NOT ON THAT DAY!!! I proved this ebayer (TIS10300) was selling my stolen property on ebay, so he let me keep it! and I made 1 phone call to visa while the ups and sheriff was there and they instantaiously refunded the 700 bucks I just spent to buy back my amp that was stolen from me! WOOHOOO!!! Everyone knows im going to build a casket out of my orion nt's and PG zpa's and will be buried with them! Id never sell my orions or pg amps!
when (tis10300) found out what I didnt to recover my stolen property, he was a HUGE *******! I said thats what you get for selling stolen property on ebay DUMBASS!


----------



## Dubstep

HOLY SH*T MAN!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
On all forums and ebay my username is (FRESHKRYP69) I have sold on ebay for yrs, been online for yrs. I messed up this account and had to change my user to (Dubstep). but its me Brad.

TIS10300 SELLS STOLEN PROPERTY ON EBAY! I WAS A VICTIM! 
about a couple yrs ago i had 6 amps stolen out of my garage, 1 nt200, 1 2250 sx, 12250xtr, 1 600.4, 2 400.2.. I found out who stole it (a meth head) and wouldnt ya know it a couple months later this guy on ebaY (TIS10300) HAD MY NT200 for sale on ****ing ebay! I of course had police reports and ****!
a lil thing about my NT amps. all of them have been modded in the same way by me using the same components to mod them. truely 1 of a kind amps at this point, NO ONE IN THE WORLD HAS ORION NT AMPS LIKE I DO! PERIOD!
that mother ****er did nothing but lie, about who he bought it from, how much pretty much anything I asked him. he refused to take down the listing. so I used my friends ebay account, bought my NT200 back from him, with a visa cc of course, then did a charge back based on it was stolen property! when the cop showed up at my buddys house. the ups guy was there and a sheriff.
FYI, while I was modding my 4 orion NT200's I got the heatsinks mixed up, (all the heatsinks had serial #'s on the sink under the board and on the board and the bottom plate) lucky for me the theives didnt get my 3 other NT200's!!! but also lucky for me I had the serial #'s.LMFAO!!
heres where it gets good, out of the 4 NT200'S 2 of them had the wrong circuit board for the serial #. I took apart a NT200 in front of the cop and ups guy (in about 30 seconds) i showed them the 2 diff serial #'s, I said the amp in that unopened box has the circuit board to this heatsink and vica versa that I was holding in my hand! I opened the box that (TIS10300) sent me, took that amp apart and showed the sheriff and ups guy that amp he sent me in fact had the wrong circuit board in it! If I didnt do that or couldnt prove it, the sheriff was going to take the amp..;(..BUT NOT ON THAT DAY!!! I proved this ebayer (TIS10300) was selling my stolen property on ebay, so he let me keep it! and I made 1 phone call to visa while the ups and sheriff was there and they instantaiously refunded the 700 bucks I just spent to buy back my amp that was stolen from me! WOOHOOO!!! Everyone knows im going to build a casket out of my orion nt's and PG zpa's and will be buried with them! Id never sell my orions or pg amps!
when (tis10300) found out what I didnt to recover my stolen property, he was a HUGE *******! I said thats what you get for selling stolen property on ebay DUMBASS!


----------



## hurrication

Damnit, a buyer won two of my auctions for NIB pioneer decks and when He receives them I get a hateful message saying that some clear tape and a label on the boxes have "ruined" them and he says he is going to file a PayPal claim on me and get his money back. The guy's name is Christopher Blood from Jamestown NY, and I was shocked when I saw this thread in a Google search of his name. His eBay Id is: poodipoo. Watch out, ebayers! Add that username to your blocked bidder list!


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

Post the address where the items will come from.
PayPal will ask him to send the items back.
Im sure when you get um back they willl either be damaged on purpose or you will get a box of rocks.
WHen you tell paypal you got damamged items or a bx of rocks
PayPal will require you to either make a police report or have a notary public sign a paper saying they witnessed the box of rocks. None of that will work. Cops and notaries dont get involved with civil cases. This is where the scammers win.
So what you do is just tell the police you want to make a statement. A statement will sit in there computer and never be investigated. A report is investigated, but cops wont investigate this kinda stuff cause its like way over the state borders and stuff. So.... make a statement. Send it to PayPal.. You get the money back. I had to do this. It worked.

WHy hasnt somebody found this dude and beat him to a bloody pulp?


----------



## TrickyRicky

Never mind.


----------



## noop

Crossing state lines, mail fraud and bank fraud... seems like if a bunch of people should get together and contact the feds you would probably have a better case. Local police won't do anything, if a federal prosecutor can looks at this stuff they can probably pin a lot of things on this guy. Trust me, FEDS don't play.


----------



## noop

one more thing... He might be using juke--box--hero on ebay now.


----------



## ChrisB

noop said:


> Crossing state lines, mail fraud and bank fraud... seems like if a bunch of people should get together and contact the feds you would probably have a better case. Local police won't do anything, if a federal prosecutor can looks at this stuff they can probably pin a lot of things on this guy. Trust me, FEDS don't play.


The Feds can't even catch scammers that bilk people out of millions of dollars. Do you really think they are going to waste their time, money, and efforts on anything less than $2,000 that is sold on eBay?

Without saying too much, I know of a case against a company that blatantly violated the FTC's "Made in USA" clause and NOTHING happened to them. This company has hundreds of millions of dollars in sales annually with 99% Chinese products yet they have paperwork that looks like it is US made... In fact, I probably already said too much due to pending civil litigation. Regardless, if the Feds didn't take them down, I highly doubt they care about car audio sold on eBay.


----------



## Ultimateherts

ChrisB said:


> violated the FTC's "Made in USA" clause and NOTHING happened to them.


Made in USA has different terms now. I could be wrong, but I thought if it was assembled in the USA it now counts as made.


----------



## ChrisB

Ultimateherts said:


> Made in USA has different terms now. I could be wrong, but I thought if it was assembled in the USA it now counts as made.


From here: 

*What is the standard for a product to be called Made in USA without qualification?*

For a product to be called Made in USA, or claimed to be of domestic origin without qualifications or limits on the claim, the product must be "all or virtually all" made in the U.S. The term "United States," as referred to in the Enforcement Policy Statement, includes the 50 states, the District of Columbia, and the U.S. territories and possessions.
*What does "all or virtually all" mean?*

"All or virtually all" means that all significant parts and processing that go into the product must be of U.S. origin. That is, the product should contain no — or negligible — foreign content.
*What substantiation is required for a Made in USA claim?*

When a manufacturer or marketer makes an unqualified claim that a product is Made in USA, it should have — and rely on — a "reasonable basis" to support the claim at the time it is made. This means a manufacturer or marketer needs competent and reliable evidence to back up the claim that its product is "all or virtually all" made in the U.S.
*What factors does the Commission consider to determine whether a product is "all or virtually all" made in the U.S.?*

The product’s final assembly or processing must take place in the U.S. The Commission then considers other factors, including how much of the product’s total manufacturing costs can be assigned to U.S. parts and processing, and how far removed any foreign content is from the finished product. In some instances, only a small portion of the total manufacturing costs are attributable to foreign processing, but that processing represents a significant amount of the product’s overall processing. The same could be true for some foreign parts. In these cases, the foreign content (processing or parts) is more than negligible, and, as a result, unqualified claims are inappropriate.


----------



## noop

I know what you're saying but... it's not just $2000, its a bunch of people that are getting scammed. Mail fraud and wire fraud are still federal crimes. I know of a few people that caught cases with lesser charges than what this guy can get hit with. But again, I'm not here to stir anything up or argue, I was just throwing it out there. Don't take it personal.


----------



## ChrisB

noop said:


> I know what you're saying but... it's not just $2000, its a bunch of people that are getting scammed. Mail fraud and wire fraud are still federal crimes. I know of a few people that caught cases with lesser charges than what this guy can get hit with. But again, I'm not here to stir anything up or argue, I was just throwing it out there. Don't take it personal.


If I saw his name pop up on anything I sold on ebay, I'd cancel the transaction. I'd say something like this: "Sorry, I tested the item prior to shipping and it would not turn on. How would you like your money refunded?"

Next, I would wait a couple of weeks, block his name, relist the item, and say it was a blown fuse if he contacted me through yet another shill account.:laugh:


----------



## Oliver

rexroadj said:


> I avoid **** BAY like the ****ing plague! To me, its just not worth it anymore.





TrickyRicky said:


> Selling on ebay = getting fuked.



Any questions ?

Schools out 



> re-listed again cause andy is a douche and reported my auction for mentioning my other amp in the auction for the lp..they called me spamming...even though it was all true..
> 
> I hate ebay


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

Yea Ebay is a nightmare waiting to happen. And people often have nightmares after they sell on eBay.
Its true!
Its so easy for a buyer to con a seller its pathetic.
If you didnt get conned via paypal from some you sold too, well paypal themselves will eventually find away to steal from you by holding your money. How many have experienced this ********? Well they said in a recent public statement they will be changing all that 
But!
PayPal makes it almost too easy to steal from sellers? Its all a setup. Why you think eBay is not letting people put appropriate feedback! If people were able too leave feedback properly, not like this hacked up **** job they have now, Id bet over half the feed backs left by sellers on buyer accounts would have some kinda warning saying not to sell to people.
Not only can you not leave a negative, if you leave a positive in all caps with negative words eBay removes the feedback
You would think eBay would want good business transactions. Nope. Ebay encourages theft! Just look at how eBay charges a fee on the shipping you charge the buyer!  Out right theft! 
The key here is PayPal! We all know how easy it is to open a dispute and win. How many of us have gotten that email saying our money is on hold then a few days later it gets sucks out and handed over to the buyer for some bogus ******** reason? 
And the scary thing is PayPal recently made a public announcement that they are going to be in retail stores and restaurants.
When people start recognizing they can walk into a restaurant, eat some good food and then dispute it when they get home. OOO Buddy! We gonna see some **** :surprised: PayPal is not for the honest. Although we all try to use it as such to sell our goods, its the dishonest buyer that is most always favored in a dispute.

How many times have I gotten scammed on Amazon? ZERO. How many times have I gotten scammed on eBay? Ha! yea... I cant count!


----------



## Oliver

hurrication said:


> Damnit, a buyer won two of my auctions for NIB pioneer decks and when He receives them I get a hateful message saying that some clear tape and a label on the boxes have "ruined" them and he says he is going to file a PayPal claim on me and get his money back. The guy's name is Christopher Blood from Jamestown* NY*, and I was shocked when I saw this thread in a Google search of his name. His eBay Id is: poodipoo. Watch out, ebayers! Add that username to your blocked bidder list!


Not someone from New York or New Jersey , psshaw 

My fav so far is when they hauled people's car to dumps and got up to a $1,000.00 for em ( weren't legally done ! ).

Nothing, but fine young gents comes from there


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

Update:
New username for the scammer is "the_audiophile_connection"
He just recently changed it
Dude sells under that name too. Among others.

Apparently eBay allows people to change there username and sometimes it doesnt show what the old ones were.

Dude is a total dick!
Apparently he has people stealing **** for him or something.
I see where he will buy stuff off ebay and wait about a month and relist it under this seller account.

There are some things he keeps relisting cause his prices are stupid high.


----------



## hurrication

Yeah, ebay lets you change your ID but it puts an icon next to your feedback number which you can click and see the previous ID for that account. There is also a minimum amount of time you have to wait before you can change it again but I do not know what it is.

I still haven't seen a paypal claim from this guy about the cd players that were "ruined" from having tape on the box. I called him out and sent him a link to this thread and he threatened to include me in the "pending lawsuit" for posting about my experience, but I'm not sure if he is still watching this thread.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

hurrication said:


> Yeah, ebay lets you change your ID but it puts an icon next to your feedback number which you can click and see the previous ID for that account. There is also a minimum amount of time you have to wait before you can change it again but I do not know what it is.
> 
> I still haven't seen a paypal claim from this guy about the cd players that were "ruined" from having tape on the box. I called him out and sent him a link to this thread and he threatened to include me in the "pending lawsuit" for posting about my experience, but I'm not sure if he is still watching this thread.


Im sure he is watching. He changed his username just very recently.
Im sure its cause of this thread.

Its a dam shame that paypal is THE number one tool on the net especially when usingeBay, to steal from people.

And eBay knows it! Thats why they dont let us leave appropriate feedback anymore!
Yea its great for a buyer but watch out if you sell anything. This is why its so gret and using it to steal from people!
Sell one thing and use PayPal and you are putting yourself into a roullette game. If the buyer doesnt steal your money then PayPal will eventually hold it for some bogus reason.


But, yeah I promise you that dude is keeping up with this thread.
DONT, for any reason buy from that dude. You are probably buying stolen items. And just look at the things this dude has gotten caught doin!
For anyone reading this thread... You wanna end up like one of those that have gotten screwed over by this dude? I dont.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

hurrication said:


> Yeah, ebay lets you change your ID but it puts an icon next to your feedback number which you can click and see the previous ID for that account. There is also a minimum amount of time you have to wait before you can change it again but I do not know what it is.


SHow us this icon. I dont see it and I KNOW this dude just changed his ID. Or put a link where we can look up his prior ID's


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

ok. I got the link
HERE IT IS

This is the summary

the_audiophile_connection Dec-29-12 Present
tis10300 Dec-05-07 Dec-29-12
adrianfocus Feb-28-06 Dec-05-07
diablointegra Jun-04-03 Feb-28-06

Told you. This dude is on the move. People dont just change there username for no reason.


----------



## StockA4

I knew that was TIS10300. How is he able to do that? And more importantly, why? Seems like he gets to keep all of his ratings as well. I've read some pretty mixed reviews about him, but I never see anything negative in his ratings.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

StockA4 said:


> I knew that was TIS10300. How is he able to do that? And more importantly, why? Seems like he gets to keep all of his ratings as well. I've read some pretty mixed reviews about him, but I never see anything negative in his ratings.


The way I see it, the dude is getting people to steal **** and then he buys it.
I say this cause of some people talking about there stuff being stolen then ending up on his selling block!
WHo knows where this dude is getting his stuff but it aint normal. Especially when you got dudes telling us stories like what we read in this thread.
Hes a modern day JOMA. And we all know what/who JOMA was.
Yea he has positives but so does allot of other con artists out there. Like JOMA for instance.
Thats why they are called artists, they are very good at what they do. 
As long as people get what they pay for, Or at least think they got a deal, they dont really care if its been worked on, stolen, bought from some crack head.


----------



## EriCCirE

what is his address? (atleast city and zip) I just sold my PAR-245 on ebay and dont want it to be him claiming its DOA...


----------



## Darth SQ

EriCCirE said:


> what is his address? (atleast city and zip) I just sold my PAR-245 on ebay and dont want it to be him claiming its DOA...


Don't post his personal info on DIYMA.
You request it pm'd to you but nothing on public blast.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryanr7386

EriCCirE said:


> what is his address? (atleast city and zip) I just sold my PAR-245 on ebay and dont want it to be him claiming its DOA...


?? Why are you worried? Was it his user name that is showing up as the Buyer?


----------



## Darth SQ

ryanr7386 said:


> ?? Why are you worried? Was it his user name that is showing up as the Buyer?


I know who this guy is and I'm sure he's going to get his come up ins with the law soon. 
One of the great things about this website is it's ability to give a head's up to other members about problem sellers like this, *BUT*, DIYMA rules clearly state not to post personal information without the permission of the person that it's about.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryanr7386

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I know who this guy is and I'm sure he's going to get his come up ins with the law soon.
> One of the great things about this website is it's ability to give a head's up to other members about problem sellers like this, *BUT*, DIYMA rules clearly state not to post personal information without the permission of the person that it's about.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Couldn't agree more! Just going to point out to him to check his paypal transaction if he's worried!

For what it's worth, I have had pretty good luck through the years that I have been buying and selling on e-bay! Biggest problem now is buyers bidding and not following through. Seems like every other transaction ends up that way! And of course the fees are ridiculous!!!! Just sayin!


----------



## EriCCirE

Ok, what zip code should i avoid shipping to?


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I know who this guy is and I'm sure he's going to get his come up ins with the law soon.
> One of the great things about this website is it's ability to give a head's up to other members about problem sellers like this, *BUT*, DIYMA rules clearly state not to post personal information without the permission of the person that it's about.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Since when is this rule in effect?
Im pretty sure there are threads where peoples name and location has been posted. Maybe you guys should delete those threads then. To be fair.


----------



## DAT

This is the summary

the_audiophile_connection Dec-29-12 Present
tis10300 Dec-05-07 Dec-29-12
adrianfocus Feb-28-06 Dec-05-07
diablointegra Jun-04-03 Feb-28-06



The way this guy works, is he has several ebay ID's , he searches ebay 24 hours a day looking for items that are BIN or great deal. He cons them into selling early then relists months later under these accounts above.


He also finds something on ebay that he has at his home / shop wins the auction, claims an issue with the items then keeps the item you shipped and returns a identical broken item back to you


----------



## Darth SQ

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Since when is this rule in effect?
> Im pretty sure there are threads where peoples name and location has been posted. Maybe you guys should delete those threads then. To be fair.


Didn't I ban you once before? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Didn't I ban you once before?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



U tell me


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

DAT said:


> This is the summary
> 
> the_audiophile_connection Dec-29-12 Present
> tis10300 Dec-05-07 Dec-29-12
> adrianfocus Feb-28-06 Dec-05-07
> diablointegra Jun-04-03 Feb-28-06
> 
> 
> 
> The way this guy works, is he has several ebay ID's , he searches ebay 24 hours a day looking for items that are BIN or great deal. He cons them into selling early then relists months later under these accounts above.
> 
> 
> He also finds something on ebay that he has at his home / shop wins the auction, claims an issue with the items then keeps the item you shipped and returns a identical broken item back to you



Ahhh yes. Thee old switcheroo..
And PayPal lets him do it every time... :surprised:


----------



## JAX

DAT said:


> This is the summary
> 
> the_audiophile_connection Dec-29-12 Present
> tis10300 Dec-05-07 Dec-29-12
> adrianfocus Feb-28-06 Dec-05-07
> diablointegra Jun-04-03 Feb-28-06
> 
> 
> 
> The way this guy works, is he has several ebay ID's , he searches ebay 24 hours a day looking for items that are BIN or great deal. He cons them into selling early then relists months later under these accounts above.
> 
> 
> He also finds something on ebay that he has at his home / shop wins the auction, claims an issue with the items then keeps the item you shipped and returns a identical broken item back to you



wow and he always has something i want but I refuse to pay his prices.


----------



## hurrication

The ebay accounts listed are his seller accounts. His buyer account is here: eBay My World - poodipoo

No address is needed, but as it has already been established just watch out for Christopher Blood from Jamestown, NY.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo

JAX said:


> wow and he always has something i want but I refuse to pay his prices.


Yea His prices are ridiculous.
And when you tell him that you get banned from bidding or emailing him again.
Nice dude aint he


----------



## ANT

OldSchoolAudioandVideo said:


> Yea His prices are ridiculous.
> And when you tell him that you get banned from bidding or emailing him again.
> Nice dude aint he


FYI
This guy is threatening legal action against me if I do not delete all of his personal info in this thread.
My lawyer has been reviewing and will give me her decision soon, but dude just went apeshit on me after I agree to look in to it for him.

Word of advice to anyone reading.
If you ask someone (whom you do not know personally) to do you a HUGE favor which has potential legal implications, it is not wise to turn around and tell that person that he is "just as ignorant as the rest of your forum members" simply because said person is covering his ass with legal counsel.

You cannot expect to raise a thread of legal action, and not have the threat met with an appropriate response.

If you want to get **** done in this world, and you want other people to do it for you, honey will get you further and vinegar.


ANT


----------



## thehatedguy

How do you get multiple eBay accounts?


----------



## DAT

Two different bank cards on Paypal


----------



## thehatedguy

Ah...see, I wouldn't have thought of that as I hate to do business with Paypal.


----------



## Schizm

Yeah cuz his profits are slowing down Ant! So he's gonna try to get this stuff taken down to try slip back into his scamming role.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ant,
I've been monitoring this thread and there's nothing for him to take action on.
Just another impotent threat from someone that's scared about being exposed.
Now to for those of you that gave me a hard time about it, you can pm me an apology. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ChrisB

DIYMA said:


> FYI
> This guy is threatening legal action against me if I do not delete all of his personal info in this thread.
> My lawyer has been reviewing and will give me her decision soon, but dude just went apeshit on me after I agree to look in to it for him.
> 
> Word of advice to anyone reading.
> If you ask someone (whom you do not know personally) to do you a HUGE favor which has potential legal implications, it is not wise to turn around and tell that person that he is "just as ignorant as the rest of your forum members" simply because said person is covering his ass with legal counsel.
> 
> You cannot expect to raise a thread of legal action, and not have the threat met with an appropriate response.
> 
> If you want to get **** done in this world, and you want other people to do it for you, honey will get you further and vinegar.
> 
> 
> ANT


Wow, you are nicer than I am. I had two different individuals threaten to sue me last year and I just gave them my attorney's name and phone number. I also told them not to contact me again because I had nothing to say to them and all further communications must go through my attorney. 

As fate would have it, my attorney was never contacted by their legal representation. Furthermore, the statute of limitations is already up in one of the alleged lawsuits with the other one running out in a couple of months.

Oh, I almost forgot, I even had an attorney threaten to sue me last year for something that happened in 2008. I told her to go ahead because I would counter for court costs, legal fees, and have her brought before the State ethics board for filing a frivolous lawsuit outside the statute of limitations. Never heard from her again either. You'd almost swear that some forget that I performed litigation support services as a CPA off and on for nearly ten years.

With all that typed, I'll leave you with some food for thought... How many successful lawsuits have there been because someone was butt hurt over remarks on an internet forum? I'd almost want to take that lawsuit just to see what a judge would say.:laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky

Well they (the judges) are making cyber bullying illegal , they are now treating it far worse than physical and verbal bullying. All i got to say is fuc*ing wow.


----------



## JAX

TrickyRicky said:


> Well they (the judges) are making cyber bullying illegal , they are now treating it far worse than physical and verbal bullying. All i got to say is fuc*ing wow.



They (the gov and their pawns) are the biggest bullies of them all..pretty ironic


----------



## 1edgekilla

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/new-member-introduction/146348-introduction.html

Could it be so?


----------



## ChrisB

1edgekilla said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/new-member-introduction/146348-introduction.html
> 
> Could it be so?


Doubtful... IMHO, the real jimmy2345 would be talking about the new Blues Audio and Linear Power products and wouldn't be trolling for "help." If it is him, the mods will probably be banning him soon enough.:laugh:


----------



## stickpony

jbreddawg said:


> Of course he leaves some positives. How else could he keep things going along ? You cant understand that either ?
> 
> What I did,everybody does. No big deal ,not the end of the world. I changed the title and relisted it.Seems like you and "him" are the only two people on this planet that had a problem with it.
> It was the followup harassing messages I got from "him" that turned it into a big deal otherwise I never even would have checked out his ebay .
> 
> My purpose here is to help out my fellow DIY members. Just like we do on every forum I am on.
> People actually stick together.You know,help each other out. Guess you wouldnt know about that since you seem to have blinders on to the glowing obvious .
> 
> Why wont you give out your screen name ? Whats it matter ?


believe me, i empathize with your situation bro. my only bad mark on my ebay record came from a disgruntled buyer. I sold a car, and included pictures of every little nook and cranny of the entire car, as well as had a highly detailed description. i was very forthcoming about what was wrong with the car, including what parts would be needed to be replaced soon, and what did he do? he left me a negative feedback and complained about all the things that i included in the auction description. I had to contest the negative feedback with evilbay, and they "reduced" it to a neutral, but it still looks bad to me.


----------



## splaudiohz

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/153185-ebay-scammers-andy4879.html#post1952593


----------

